# 

## Radiowiec

Witajcie, problem pewnie znany, więc licze na pomoc.

Otóż mam w domu CR-100, radzi sobie bardzo ładnie z moją wodą studzienną, brak koloru, woda miękka i bez zapachu, ale tylko...zimna. Po uruchomieniu kotła i podgrzaniu wody w 120 litrowym zasobniku woda ma zapach, hmmm, jakiś brzydki. Nie jest mocno wyczuwalny, ale jednak. 

Co może być przyczyną? Zasobnik ma anodę magnezową, jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie. Woda trochę w nim stała i może trzeba trochę go przepłukać? Dodam, że taki sam zapach - nawet gorszy - ma woda w ciepłych grzejnikach.

Pozdrawiam, Michał.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witajcie, problem pewnie znany, więc licze na pomoc.
> 
> Otóż mam w domu CR-100, radzi sobie bardzo ładnie z moją wodą studzienną, brak koloru, woda miękka i bez zapachu, ale tylko...zimna. Po uruchomieniu kotła i podgrzaniu wody w 120 litrowym zasobniku woda ma zapach, hmmm, jakiś brzydki. Nie jest mocno wyczuwalny, ale jednak. 
> 
> Co może być przyczyną? Zasobnik ma anodę magnezową, jeśli to ma jakieś znaczenie. Woda trochę w nim stała i może trzeba trochę go przepłukać? Dodam, że taki sam zapach - nawet gorszy - ma woda w ciepłych grzejnikach.
> 
> Pozdrawiam, Michał.


Czesto wymiana anody na przeciwpradowa pomaga.
Szukaj produktu o nazwie Correx.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Koledzy, problem wciąż istnieje. Wywaliłem anodę magnezową, zakorkowałem zbiornik, przez pierwszych 10 minut było super, ale teraz woda ze zbiornika znów śmierdzi. Przegrzewanie nie pomaga niestety, mam 70 stopni, woda parzy i śmierdzi. 

Zauważyłem, podczas wykręcania anody, że woda na górze zbiornika jest jakaś "tłusta" tzn. na jej powierzchni unosi się taka plama jak po ropie. 

Podpowiedzcie,  co robić - zalać chlorem, podchlorynem?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Koledzy, problem wciąż istnieje. Wywaliłem anodę magnezową, zakorkowałem zbiornik, przez pierwszych 10 minut było super, ale teraz woda ze zbiornika znów śmierdzi. Przegrzewanie nie pomaga niestety, mam 70 stopni, woda parzy i śmierdzi. 
> 
> Zauważyłem, podczas wykręcania anody, że woda na górze zbiornika jest jakaś "tłusta" tzn. na jej powierzchni unosi się taka plama jak po ropie. 
> 
> Podpowiedzcie,  co robić - zalać chlorem, podchlorynem?


Chlorowanie ma sens, jesli dotycze calej instalacji. Zaczynajac od studni. Zachlorowana woda powinna sobie kilkanascie godzin postac we wszystkim: hydroforze, filtrze, zasobniku CWU i wszelakich rurach. Czyli lejesz chlor do studni, czekasz, a potem odrkecasz kazdy kran az zacznei z niego smierdziec,

Nie wiem czy pomoze, ale probowac pewnie warto. Moim zdaniem jesli smierdzi przy 70C to niejst to pochodzenia bakteriologicznego. Pewnie masz siarczany w wodzie i gdzies zachodzi reakacja w wyniku ktorej powstaje H2S.
Moja siostra zmienila zasobik CWU (fakt ze na wiekszy) i woda ktora przez 10 lat byla OK, zaczela smierdziec niemilosiernie. 

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Witajcie ponownie

Walczę z tym cholernym smrodem od kilku dni i mam już pewne spostrzeżenia, które może kogoś naprowadzą.

Otóż nie śmierdzi mi ciepła woda, tylko jakiś gaz, który ulatnia się podczas jej puszczania. Ciepła woda z kranu nalana np. do szklanki nie ma zapachu, dobrze smakuje i jest czysta.

Natomiast gdy włączam kran, wali.

Co więcej - rozkręciłem wymiennik CWU i woda z niego też nie śmierdzi, jest czysta, na ściankach zbiornika nie ma żadnej mazi ani nic w tym stylu. Obecnie przegrzewam wodę, mam zamiar tak potrzymać przez dobę i wtedy zobaczyć. 

Odkręciłem sitko na końcu kranu podejrzewając, że może tam coś się zalęgło, ale to zły trop - nadal wali po puszczeniu wody. 

Mam kran tuż obok wymiennika - najkrótsza droga przepływu wody i z niego też śmierdzi, więc wykluczam zanieczyszczenie instalacji. Mam wszystko w peksie.

No i teraz zagwozdka - o co chodzi? Czy może być tak, że woda z CO miesza mi się z CWU i leci do kranu z pominięciem wymiennika? Przy odpowietrzaniu grzejników był ten sam smród. 

Macie jakieś pomysły? Już mnie to zaczyna wkurzać, a co gorsza, boję się o córkę, bo mi to wisi, czy wyrośnie mi trzecia ręka, ale Jej tego nie życzę. 

Pozdr

----------


## qbek17

Możesz jakoś określić ten zapach? Czy śmierdzi zgniłym jajem czy może bardziej "chemicznie" lub jeszcze inaczej...?

----------


## Radiowiec

Zdecydowanie coś zgniłego, nie wiem, czy akurat jaja, ale zapach bardzo nieprzyjemny. Raczej nic chemicznego. Stawiam na zapach siarkowodoru. Myślałem o bakteriach w zbiorniku, ale w nim bezpośrednio nie śmierdzi i woda po nalaniu do naczynia też nie śmierdzi.

----------


## qbek17

Jeśli to faktycznie siarkowodór to możesz wodę napowietrzyć (co wymaga zmiany hydroforu i sporej przeróbki instalacji więc raczej mało przyjemna perspektywa) lub też zastosować złoże usuwające siarkowodór. Ponieważ masz już filtr z CR (który, jak pisałeś, działa) to woda jest już pozbawiona żelaza, manganu i twardości, czyli do usunięcia pozostawałby tylko siarkowodór. Jeśli masz możliwość wstawienia korpusu BB z jednorazowym wkładem np. z Greensandem to chyba byłby najszybszy sposób. Greensand ma dość dużą pojemność więc jeśli nie będzie już Fe i Mn to powinien sporo tego H2S ściągnąć.
Pytanie tylko czy jest to faktycznie siarkowodór...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jeśli to faktycznie siarkowodór to możesz wodę napowietrzyć (co wymaga zmiany hydroforu i sporej przeróbki instalacji więc raczej mało przyjemna perspektywa) lub też zastosować złoże usuwające siarkowodór. Ponieważ masz już filtr z CR (który, jak pisałeś, działa) to woda jest już pozbawiona żelaza, manganu i twardości, czyli do usunięcia pozostawałby tylko siarkowodór. Jeśli masz możliwość wstawienia korpusu BB z jednorazowym wkładem np. z Greensandem to chyba byłby najszybszy sposób. Greensand ma dość dużą pojemność więc jeśli nie będzie już Fe i Mn to powinien sporo tego H2S ściągnąć.
> Pytanie tylko czy jest to faktycznie siarkowodór...


U mnie bylo podobnie, tzn, woda zima OK, brak siarkowodoru. Zreszta woda byla po greensandzie, wiec raczej nie mial sie prawa ostac. Woda przegrzana wiec raczej bez bakterii. Woda po zbiorniku smierdzi ze az oczy szczypie. Ciepla woda nalana do garna po paru sekundach juz nie zalatuje. 

Tylko ze u mnie zamiana anody wystarczyla  ::-(:  Dlatego ja bede forsowal opcje ze siarkowodor powstaje na drodze reakcji chemicznej (bez uczialu bakterii). U mnie w wodzie okolo 20mg siarczanow.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Co do podpowiedzi Qbeka - logicznie myśląc, jeśli jest siarkowodór, to powinna śmierdzieć też woda zimna, a tu tego nie ma. 

Jastrząb - u mnie wywalenie anody pomogło na 10 minut. Może coś się jednak tam w zbiorniku osadziło? Spróbuję w sobotę go przepłukać - wleję domestos i potrzymam przez kilka godzin. 

Swoją drogą - czy taka woda z zapaszkiem jest szkodliwa? Chodzi o ten siarkowodór. Oczywiście jej nie piję, ale podczas kąpieli może coś tam wpadnie do ust...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Co do podpowiedzi Qbeka - logicznie myśląc, jeśli jest siarkowodór, to powinna śmierdzieć też woda zimna, a tu tego nie ma. 
> 
> Jastrząb - u mnie wywalenie anody pomogło na 10 minut. Może coś się jednak tam w zbiorniku osadziło? Spróbuję w sobotę go przepłukać - wleję domestos i potrzymam przez kilka godzin. 
> 
> Swoją drogą - czy taka woda z zapaszkiem jest szkodliwa? Chodzi o ten siarkowodór. Oczywiście jej nie piję, ale podczas kąpieli może coś tam wpadnie do ust...
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Bo jak wywaliles anode, to odworzyles zbiornik i go odgazowales. 
Jesli reakacja zachodzi w zbiorniku, to i po przeplukaniu bedzie zachodzic (na moj chlopski rozum). Co najwyzej pomoze nie 10 minut tylko 20 lub 2 dni.

Ja jak odkrecilem swoja magnezowa anode, to po 3 miesiach uzykowania byla solidnie zarosnieta bialymi krysztalkami. Z anody zrobila sie taka choinka, na wysokosc (strzelam z pamieci) 1cm dookola anody. Podejrzewam, ze dobry chemik by to zidentyfikowal i byc moze okrelsil jaka to reakacja zachodzila (ewentualnie jak ja przerwac).

Tyle ze tak jak pisze, u mnie wymiana anody i wymiana zbiornika na bez worka, rozwiazalo problem, wiec tematu nie drazylem. 
I jescze jedno, ja nie mam zmiekczacza.

Taka woda nie jest szkodliwa. Przejedz sie na Islandie. W kazdym kranie goraca woda pochodzi ze zrodel geotermalnych i wali H2S ze oczy lzawia. Podejrzewam ze moze miec wrecz dobroczyny wplyw na skore  :wink:  (choc nie na nos  :wink: .

Siarkowodor jest trujacym gazem, ale w stezeniach jakich Twoj zbiornik CWU raczej nigdy nie wyprodukuje.

marcin

----------


## qbek17

Wydaje mi się, że "lotność" gazu zależy od temperatury i to że w zimnej wodzie nie czujesz zapachu nie oznacza, że nie ma tam tego siarkowodoru.
Cała reakcja usuwania go z wody polega na wypłukaniu go z wody powietrzem. On nie znika tylko przechodzi do powietrza i jest w nim tak rozcieńczony, że go nie czuć. Myślę, że Jastrząb miał rację z tym, że odgazowałeś zbiornik wykręcając anodę. To samo dzieje się z gorącą wodą - gaz się ulatnia po chwili kontaktu z powietrzem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wydaje mi się, że "lotność" gazu zależy od temperatury i to że w zimnej wodzie nie czujesz zapachu nie oznacza, że nie ma tam tego siarkowodoru.
> Cała reakcja usuwania go z wody polega na wypłukaniu go z wody powietrzem. On nie znika tylko przechodzi do powietrza i jest w nim tak rozcieńczony, że go nie czuć..


To dlaczego u mnie po greensandzie (usuwa H2S) smierdzialo, a przestalo po wymianie anody (wymiana hydroforu byla pozniej po wymianie anody)

A lotnosc jest tym wieksza im nizsze pH. Dobrze pamietam ze woda zmiekczona ma nizsze pH niz surowa?

http://www.technologia-wody.pl/index...praktyka&id=29

Wedlug tej strony, przy pH 9 smierdziec nie powinno bo wystepuja tylko rozpuszczone jony siarczkowe.
Przy pH neutralnym okolo 50% jest gazowym H2S (czyli moze sie ulatniac i smierdziec).
Przy jeszcze nizszym pH po zmiekczaniu, jeszcze wiecej bedzie mialo forme gazowa, czytaj moze smierdziec bardziej.
Choc to tylko tlumaczy czemu woda po zmiekczaczach ma tendencje do zalatywania jajami, anie tlumaczy roznicy miedzy zimna a ciepla woda.

Spotkalem sie jeszcze z tlumaczeniem, ze jesli w wodzie zelazo wystepuje w formie siarczku zelaza w obecnosci slabego kwasu weglowego zachodzi reakcja w wyniku ktorej postaje wlasnie siarkowodor i siarczan zelaza. Jak wspominalem chemikiem nie jestem, powtarzam co znalazlem w necie. W takim przypadku jesli w wodzie jest tez CO2, to zamiana zbiornika na otwarty ( czytaj odgazowanie CO2), teoretycznie powinna pomoc. Jak wspominalem, woda po zmiekczeniu ma nizsze pH (niech mnie ktos poprawi), wiec sprzyja to zachodzeniu takiej reakcji.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

CR-100 w teorii podnosi wartość pH, więc nie wiem, czy to dobry trop. 

Ja mimo wszystko stawiam(pocieszam się), że to kwestia jakiegoś syfu w zbiorniku. Woda surowa stała w nim jakieś 3 miesiące i mogło się coś odłożyć. 

Zrobię sobie jeszcze prosty test - wyłącze ogrzewanie i sprawdzę, czy zimna woda z baniaka zalatuje.

----------


## Jastrząb

> CR-100 w teorii podnosi wartość pH, więc nie wiem, czy to dobry trop. 
> 
> Ja mimo wszystko stawiam(pocieszam się), że to kwestia jakiegoś syfu w zbiorniku. Woda surowa stała w nim jakieś 3 miesiące i mogło się coś odłożyć. 
> 
> Zrobię sobie jeszcze prosty test - wyłącze ogrzewanie i sprawdzę, czy zimna woda z baniaka zalatuje.


No to teoria mowi, ze przy pH 9 w zasadzie nie ma prawa siarkowodor wystepowac w formie gazowej. Nie wiem do ilu ten CR pH podonosi, niech sie specjalisci wypowiedza.

Ja bym jeszcze zrobil inny test. Brudny test. Wpuscil do zniornika CWU wode surowa i wtedy podgrzal.....
CR robi mala rewolucje z woda - usuwa jony, dodaje inne, zmienia pH. Na chlopski rozum ktory chemie mial 20 lat temu, idealna okazja do tego, zeby jakies reakcje, (ktore wczesniej nie mialy warunkow do zajscia), sobie po takim uzdatnieniu zachodzic zaczely. Z tejzesz chemii pamietam tez, ze podgrzewanie czesto reakcje przyspiesza.

Ja tam sie naczytalem podobnych problemow i biorac pod uwage swoje wlasne doswiadczenia, nie bylbym takim optymista, ze wypluczesz zbiornik i bedzie OK  ::-(: 

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Test zaproponowany przez Jastrzębia za mną - efekt? Woda surowa puszczona przez zasobnik nie śmierdzi... 

No to ja już nie wiem. Mam mieszać surową z uzdatnioną?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Test zaproponowany przez Jastrzębia za mną - efekt? Woda surowa puszczona przez zasobnik nie śmierdzi... 
> 
> No to ja już nie wiem. Mam mieszać surową z uzdatnioną?


Jak zmieszasz, to woda bedzie zawierala tez troche zelazo, metnos, koloru, czyli niespecjalnie dobrze.

Idealne rozwiazanie to otwarty hydrofor, odzelaziacz, a potem zmiekczacz/CR, na ktorym to ustawione jest mieszanie. Woda na wyjsciu z takiego 2 stopniowego mieszania, jest pozbawiona metnosci, zelaza, i usuniete jest tylko czesc twardosci, wiec byc moze smierdziec nie bedzie.

Marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Dla zainteresowanych - jestem po chlorowaniu zbiornika, przepłukałem w ten sposób całą instalacje i... nie pomogło. Wniosek taki - zgodnie z podpowiedziami kolegów, musi dochodzić do jakiejś reakcji chemicznej i tyle. Uspokoiłem się tym, że to nie żadne bakterie, więc woda powinna być bezpieczna dla zdrowia (wlałem pół butelki domestosa, więc żadna bakteria tego by nie przeżyła). 

Wkręciłem anodę dla ochorny zbiornika i będę z tym zapachem żył. 

Dzięki za próby pomocy i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Radiowiec

Koledzy, ja jeszcze w moim temacie.

Nie wiem, może jestem już przewrażliwiony, ale mam teraz wrażenie, że śmierdzi też woda zimna. Nalana do butelki trąci lekko, jakby żelazem. Trochę mnie to podłamało, bo CR100 miało być panaceum na wszystko, a teraz nie wiem, czy nie będę musiał całego sprzętu reklamować.

Woda nie ma koloru, ale po nalaniu np. do umywalki sprawia wrażenie mętnej. 

Sam już nie wiem, o co tu chodzi. Woda jest miękka, ale mi chodziło przecież głównie o odżelazianie - przekroczone 10 krotnie. 

Nie mam teraz kasy na kolejne badania wody, więc może podpowiecie mi coś z doświadczenia. 

Pozdrawiam, Michał.

----------


## qbek17

Testy na żelazo nie są bardzo drogie, a dadzą Ci odpowiedź czy cały system pracuje czy nie? 
CR nie jest panaceum na wszystko (takie coś nie istnieje), ale może zastąpić kilka urządzeń. Czasami woda jest zmienna i dlatego też warto ją badać regularnie.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Testy na żelazo nie są bardzo drogie, a dadzą Ci odpowiedź czy cały system pracuje czy nie? 
> CR nie jest panaceum na wszystko (takie coś nie istnieje), ale może zastąpić kilka urządzeń. Czasami woda jest zmienna i dlatego też warto ją badać regularnie.


Z tego co pisales pamietam ze CR najpierw zdejmuje twardosc a dopiero potem Fe, Mn. To ja bym sugerowal kupienie testow twardosci i Fe. I w podobnym czasie (np 2 dni po regeneracji, albo przed sama regeneracja) badal i jedno i drugie)  zeby sprawdzic czy zloze sie wyrabia, czy nie zmniejsza mu sie pojemnosc itd.  . Bo w wodzie najpierw powinno sie pojawiac Fe, potem twardosc jesli cos nie bangla jak trzeba. Sprawdzanie raz na miesiac da podglad co sie dzieje dlugoterminowo. Sprawdzenie codziennie miedzy 2 regeneracjami da odpowiedz czy regeneracja nie jest robiona za pozno.

A co do samego problemu. Wodociagi czesto metoda prob i bledow, badan pilotowych szukaja najlepszej metody uzdatniania wody. Nie ma prostego wzoru, ze jak woda jest tak czy siaka to trzeba ja uzdatniac tak a nie inaczej. Jedno zloze moze dobrze wode uzdatnic, drugiej nie, choc z badan fizykochemicznych wygladaja tak samo.  Albo potrzebuje mniejszej predkosci filtracji, albo czestszej regeneracji itd.

Tak jak napisal Qbek, CR *moze* zastapic pare urzadzen. Ale widac w przypadku Twojej wody nie. I nie jest to wada CR, ani sprzedawcy ktory zrpobil cos zle. Za skomplikowana chemia tam dziala, zeby wszystko z gory przewidziec. Kolo mnie jeden sasiad cos tam narzekal na okresowy zapach przy CR. Dwoch innych jest zadowolonych. Woda ze studni co 50m, studnie tej samej glebokosci.

U mnie jeden filtr do usuwania Fe nie do konca dzialal jak trzeba. Trzeba bylo cos tam poprzestawiac, dolozyc 2 stopien filtracji i od tamtej pory bylo OK.

Ja bym sugerowal jak juz pisalem, dolozenie jako 1 stopnia odzelazianie w tym przypadku (zapach) z napowietrzaniem. 
Wtedy mozna tylko czesciowo usunac twardosc na 2 stopniu z CR i *byc moze* (bo niestety nikt tego nie zagwarantuje) problem z zapachem zniknie.

Wiem ze kasa, ale jak zawsze powtarzam, ze "darmowa woda ze studni" czesto bywa niestety bardzo droga.

Jesli Twoj filtr jest odpowiednio duzy, to teoretycznie mozna mu wymienic zloze na odzelaziajace. Wtedy nie bedziesz mial zelaza i pewnie zapachu, ale twardosc pozostanie. Tyle ze najczesciej filtry z CR sa duzo mniejsze niz odzelaziacze, wiec moze niestety byc tak, ze Twoj zbiornik na potrzeby odzelaziania moze byc za maly.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Cały czas konsultuję problem ze sprzedawcą - jednak czegoś od niego oczekuję, bo bez wahania polecił mi na moją wodę CR i wziął za to kasę sporą. 

On sugeruje problem przy regeneracji. Ja już wiem, że filtr nie do końca radzi sobie z żelazem. Po tygodniu nieobecności na dnie muszli klozetowej widać było delikatny osad. Woda zimna trąci też żelazem. 

Zmiękcza prawidłowo, to można wyczuć myjąc ręce. 

Zbiornik mam 10x54. 

Głowica Clack WS1. Regenerację robię co dwa tygodnie ręcznie, bo nie zuzywamy tyle wody, żeby automat to zrobił sam (ustawiony na 4,5 m3)

Czasy regeneracji - backwash - 8min, regen 60 min, fill - nie pamiętam, backwash2 - 8 min. 

Zbiornik z solą zalewa się wodą, więc chyba tę sól pobiera, znika ona w pewnych nieokreślonych ilościach - zasypałem 50kg dwa miesiące temu, zrobiłem z 5 regeneracji i ubyło może z połowę. 

Po uruchomieniu urządzenia było super - woda zimna bez żadnego zapachu i koloru. Teraz jest zapach i po czasie coś się jednak wytrąca.

----------


## qbek17

> Czasy regeneracji - backwash - 8min, regen 60 min, fill - nie pamiętam, backwash2 - 8 min. 
> 
> Zbiornik z solą zalewa się wodą, więc chyba tę sól pobiera, znika ona w pewnych nieokreślonych ilościach - zasypałem 50kg dwa miesiące temu, zrobiłem z 5 regeneracji i ubyło może z połowę.


Według tabeli masz sporo za krótkie czasy regeneracji (http://alamowaterpoland.com/ftp/ulotki/cr100_PL.pdf). Zużycie soli wydaje się w porządku (ok 5 kg na regenerację).

Możesz jeszcze sprawdzić jaki masz inżektor (powinna być naklejka z literą na górze głowicy). Jeśli złoże nie było do końca regenerowane to mogą być takie objawy... W pierwszej kolejności przestanie być usuwany mangan, żelazo, a na końcu twardość.

----------


## Radiowiec

A ta infoirmacja o inżektorze co ma oznaczać?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Według tabeli masz sporo za krótkie czasy regeneracji (http://alamowaterpoland.com/ftp/ulotki/cr100_PL.pdf). Zużycie soli wydaje się w porządku (ok 5 kg na regenerację).
> 
> Możesz jeszcze sprawdzić jaki masz inżektor (powinna być naklejka z literą na górze głowicy). Jeśli złoże nie było do końca regenerowane to mogą być takie objawy... W pierwszej kolejności przestanie być usuwany mangan, żelazo, a na końcu twardość.


Wiec tak jak pisalem, powinien sie IMHO Radiowiec zaopatrzec w test Fe i twardosci. I sprawdzac co np. 500L wody, ilosc Fe i twardosc. CR ma okreslona pojemnosc jonowymienna. Jesli pokazesz sprzedawcy ze przed wyczerpaniem katalogowej pojemnosci zloza, zloze nie usuwa Fe lub nawet twardosci, to bedzie to podstawa do reklamacji.

Zbiornik 10x54 jest wystarczajacy na zloze odzelaziajace, jesli go masz 2mg (pisales o 10x przekroczeniu normy). Pytanie jeszcze jakie pH, bo to istotne dla odzelaziania.


marcin

----------


## qbek17

> A ta infoirmacja o inżektorze co ma oznaczać?


Określa rozmiar inżektora czyli pośrednio szybkość zasysania solanki do regeneracji i jej stężenie. Chodzi o to żeby na złoże dostawała się solanka odpowiednio rozcieńczona i przez wymagany czas. 
Jeśli inżektor jest np. za duży to efekt będzie taki, że nastąpi zassanie całej solanki w ciągu kilku pierwszych minut regeneracji i wypchnięcie jej ze zbiornika przed upływem wymaganego czasu kontaktu ze złożem (czyli regeneracja nie będzie w pełni skuteczna).

----------


## Radiowiec

Inżektor z literką E

----------


## Radiowiec

Wczoraj zrobiłem regenrację na nowych nastawach - min. backwash na 16 i brine na 90. 

Woda zimna już tak nie trąci.

Powiedzcie mi jednak jedną rzecz, która dla mnie jest niezrozumiała - podczas regeneracji woda nie jest uzdatniana, puściłem ją i czy ciepła czy zimna nie waliła jajami. Owszem, mocno jechała żelazem, ale to i tak przyjemniejszy zapach :smile: 

Nie rozumiem tego zjawiska, bo przecież w zbiorniku CWU miałem pełno wody wcześniej przepuszczonej przez CR i nawet ta w trakcie regeneracji nie waliła. 

To sa jakieś czary-mary. Trzeba chyba pisać co miesiąc listy do gminy z błaganiem o wodociąg, póki nie mam ogrodu.

----------


## qbek17

> Inżektor z literką E


Czyli 2 rozmiary za duży... powinien być C.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Powiedzcie mi jednak jedną rzecz, która dla mnie jest niezrozumiała - podczas regeneracji woda nie jest uzdatniana, puściłem ją i czy ciepła czy zimna nie waliła jajami. Owszem, mocno jechała żelazem, ale to i tak przyjemniejszy zapach


A tam czary mary. Twoja woda surowa, najprawdopodobniej nie zawiera siarkowodoru (a takie sie zdarzaja) ale zawiera siarczany. CR w jakis sposob wplywa na sklad wody, zmienia pH, i daje w efekcie mozliwosc zajscia jakies rekacji chemicznej (w zbiorniku CWU) ktorej rezultatem jest wlasnie smierdzacy siarkowodor. Nie uzdatniasz wody nie stwarzasz warunkow do zajscia tej rekacji. Prynajmniej na chlopski rozum.

Mi tez ciepla woda kiedys smierdziala, i to nie po CR, ale tylko po usunieciu zelaza. Przy czym w moim przypadku wyjecie anody magnezowej i/lub solidne natlenienie wody  pomoglo. Widac anoda magnezowa w jakis sposob brala udzial w rzeczonej reakcji chemicznej.

Czekanie na wodociag moze ale nie musi pomoc jesli pozostawisz CR celem zmiekczenia wody wodociagowej.
Na 100% wodociag nie zmiekcza wody (bo twardosc dozwolona przez przepisy jest bardzo duza). Wodociag tylko i wylacznie usunie zelazo i mangan z tych zwiazkow o ktorych tu rozmawiamy. Jesli wodociag czerpie wode z podobnej jak Ty warstwy wodonosnej, i niedajboze ta woda takze zawiera siarczany, to jak ja przepuscisz przez CR celem zmiekczenia, historia moze sie powtorzyc. Mozesz spytac swoich wodociagow jaka maja zawartosc siarczanow w wodzie. Idz do sanepidu i sprawdz zawartosc siarczanow w swojej wodzie surowej. Ja mam cos kolo 20-30mg siarczanow w wodzie przy pH 7.3 (norma jest wysoka 200 lub 250). 

Samo usuniecie zalaza zdecydowanie mniej wplywa na sklad chemiczny wody niz calkowite zmiekczenie. Jak juz napisalem, widac przy Twojej wodzie CR sie nie sprawdza. Zamien go na klasyczne odzelazianie zbiornik masz odpowiedni. Z pozostajaca twardoscia IMHO  latwiej zyc niz ze smrodem H2S. Jesli masz kase, to dostaw dodatkowy filtr odzelaziajacy przed CR. Moze jak zmiekczysz odzelaziona wode np polowicznie, to smierdziec nie bedzie. Moze jak zmiekczysz do 50-60mg (a to juz malo) to nie bedzie smierdziec.Mozna bedzie "krecic galami" i sprawdzic kiedy zaczyna smierdziec.


marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

> Czyli 2 rozmiary za duży... powinien być C.


No to ja już cholera nic nie wiem - taki był już w zestawie z głowicą. Sprzedawca o takich rzeczach nie wie? 

Wczoraj obserwowałem proces regeneracji i solanka cały czas, do samego końca była podawana. Wydaje mi sie tylko, że jest problem z procesem fill - moim zdaniem nie zrzucił wczoraj wody do zbiornika, ile jej było na starcie, tyle zostało po regeneracji.

----------


## qbek17

> Czekanie na wodociag moze ale nie musi pomoc jesli pozostawisz CR celem zmiekczenia wody wodociagowej.
> Na 100% wodociag nie zmiekcza wody (bo twardosc dozwolona przez przepisy jest bardzo duza). Wodociag tylko i wylacznie usunie zelazo i mangan z tych zwiazkow o ktorych tu rozmawiamy. Jesli wodociag czerpie wode z podobnej jak Ty warstwy wodonosnej, i niedajboze ta woda takze zawiera siarczany, to jak ja przepuscisz przez CR celem zmiekczenia, historia moze sie powtorzyc. Mozesz spytac swoich wodociagow jaka maja zawartosc siarczanow w wodzie. Idz do sanepidu i sprawdz zawartosc siarczanow w swojej wodzie surowej. Ja mam cos kolo 20-30mg siarczanow w wodzie przy pH 7.3 (norma jest wysoka 200 lub 250).


Wodociągi zazwyczaj odżelaziają wodę przez natlenianie więc jeśli w wodzie będzie (lub wytworzy się po odżelazianiu) siarkowodór to jest spora szansa, że ulotni się on już na tym etapie.

----------


## qbek17

> No to ja już cholera nic nie wiem - taki był już w zestawie z głowicą. Sprzedawca o takich rzeczach nie wie? 
> 
> Wczoraj obserwowałem proces regeneracji i solanka cały czas, do samego końca była podawana. Wydaje mi sie tylko, że jest problem z procesem fill - moim zdaniem nie zrzucił wczoraj wody do zbiornika, ile jej było na starcie, tyle zostało po regeneracji.


E to standardowy rozmiar do zmiękczania w zbiorniku o średnicy 10", ale przy złożu CR trzeba to zmienić. Widocznie komuś się nie chciało...

Może masz ustawione napełnianie zbiornika soli przed regeneracją? Skoro solanka była w zbiorniku to wcześniej musiał tam tej wody nalać...

----------


## Jastrząb

> No to ja już cholera nic nie wiem - taki był już w zestawie z głowicą. Sprzedawca o takich rzeczach nie wie?


Jestes zdziwiony jak by to byl pierwszy niekompetentny "fachowiec" w Twoim zyciu?

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Procesy są w tej kolejności:

Backwash-brine-backwash 2-rinse-fill

Sprzedawca mówi, że mam backwash dać na 8, brine na 45-50, rinse na 10 a fill na 20 litrów wody. 

Trochę mnie to już łamie - na twardości aż tak mi nie zależy, chodzi głównie o mangan i żelazo. 

A może ktoś wie - woda po CR napuszczona np. do umywalki jest taka - jak to określić - gęsta. Efekt jak po wsypaniu do wody np. soli. Wygląda jak gazowana. To prawidłowy objaw?

----------


## Radiowiec

> A tam czary mary. Twoja woda surowa, najprawdopodobniej nie zawiera siarkowodoru (a takie sie zdarzaja) ale zawiera siarczany. CR w jakis sposob wplywa na sklad wody, zmienia pH, i daje w efekcie mozliwosc zajscia jakies rekacji chemicznej (w zbiorniku CWU) ktorej rezultatem jest wlasnie smierdzacy siarkowodor. Nie uzdatniasz wody nie stwarzasz warunkow do zajscia tej rekacji. Prynajmniej na chlopski rozum.
> 
> Mi tez ciepla woda kiedys smierdziala, i to nie po CR, ale tylko po usunieciu zelaza. Przy czym w moim przypadku wyjecie anody magnezowej i/lub solidne natlenienie wody  pomoglo. Widac anoda magnezowa w jakis sposob brala udzial w rzeczonej reakcji chemicznej.
> 
> Czekanie na wodociag moze ale nie musi pomoc jesli pozostawisz CR celem zmiekczenia wody wodociagowej.
> Na 100% wodociag nie zmiekcza wody (bo twardosc dozwolona przez przepisy jest bardzo duza). Wodociag tylko i wylacznie usunie zelazo i mangan z tych zwiazkow o ktorych tu rozmawiamy. Jesli wodociag czerpie wode z podobnej jak Ty warstwy wodonosnej, i niedajboze ta woda takze zawiera siarczany, to jak ja przepuscisz przez CR celem zmiekczenia, historia moze sie powtorzyc. Mozesz spytac swoich wodociagow jaka maja zawartosc siarczanow w wodzie. Idz do sanepidu i sprawdz zawartosc siarczanow w swojej wodzie surowej. Ja mam cos kolo 20-30mg siarczanow w wodzie przy pH 7.3 (norma jest wysoka 200 lub 250). 
> 
> Samo usuniecie zalaza zdecydowanie mniej wplywa na sklad chemiczny wody niz calkowite zmiekczenie. Jak juz napisalem, widac przy Twojej wodzie CR sie nie sprawdza. Zamien go na klasyczne odzelazianie zbiornik masz odpowiedni. Z pozostajaca twardoscia IMHO  latwiej zyc niz ze smrodem H2S. Jesli masz kase, to dostaw dodatkowy filtr odzelaziajacy przed CR. Moze jak zmiekczysz odzelaziona wode np polowicznie, to smierdziec nie bedzie. Moze jak zmiekczysz do 50-60mg (a to juz malo) to nie bedzie smierdziec.Mozna bedzie "krecic galami" i sprawdzic kiedy zaczyna smierdziec.
> 
> ...


Wszystko się zgadza, ale podkreśliłem - w baniaku cwu miałem pełno wody wcześniej uzdatnionej przez CR. Czyli już była przez złoże przepuszczona. A mimo to - podczas regeneracji - nie waliła. Nie nalałem do zbiornika wody surowej. To jest dla mnie ciekawe.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Wszystko się zgadza, ale podkreśliłem - w baniaku cwu miałem pełno wody wcześniej uzdatnionej przez CR. Czyli już była przez złoże przepuszczona. A mimo to - podczas regeneracji - nie waliła. Nie nalałem do zbiornika wody surowej. To jest dla mnie ciekawe.


Troche sie zgubilem.
To co napisales rozumiem tak:
odkrecasz kran z ciepla woda: "wali jajami"
puszczasz regeneracje filtra: 5min pozniej odkrecasz kran z ciepla woda, i nie wali jajami.
Konczy sie regeneracja, odkrecasz kran, znowu wali.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Dobrze zrozumiałeś. Natomiast mi chodzi o to, że:

Jest sobie baniak cwu 120 litrów. Napełnia się zimną wodą, która przechodzi przez CR. Wężownica podgrzewa - wali jajami. Ale z baniaka idzie już bezpośrednio do rozdzielacza. 

Wyłączam CR - ta sama woda z baniaka, która wcześniej się w nim znalazła po przejściu przez CR - nie wali. Czyli co - po puszczeniu ciepłej wody ta z baniaka jeszcze raz przechodzi przez CR i wtedy tworzy się siarkowodór?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dobrze zrozumiałeś. Natomiast mi chodzi o to, że:
> 
> Jest sobie baniak cwu 120 litrów. Napełnia się zimną wodą, która przechodzi przez CR. Wężownica podgrzewa - wali jajami. Ale z baniaka idzie już bezpośrednio do rozdzielacza. 
> 
> Wyłączam CR - ta sama woda z baniaka, która wcześniej się w nim znalazła po przejściu przez CR - nie wali. Czyli co - po puszczeniu ciepłej wody ta z baniaka jeszcze raz przechodzi przez CR i wtedy tworzy się siarkowodór?


Cos kombinujesz.
Z baniaka CWU idzie tylko na krany. Nic nie wraca na filtr. Masz (zakladam) Hydrofor->CR->rozdzial na ciepla i zimna wode-> ciepla idzie na Baniak CWU->za baniakiem ciepla rozdzielona na krany.

Jesli odlaczasz filtr, (np w czasie regeneracji) i odkrecisz kran z ciepla woda, to przeciez dopuszczasz do zbiornika CWU (z woda przefiltrowana) troche wody surowej. W zbiorniku sie one mieszaja. Moze juz niewielka domiesza wody surowej powoduje ze woda przestaje smierdziec, bo reakcja o ktorej pisalem przestaje zachodzic? Choc z drugiej strony, juz "wyprodukowany" H2S nie powinien zniknac. 

Czy masz 100% pewnosc ze H2S faktycznie powstaje w zbiorniku a nie w rurach za zbiornikiem? Z czego masz instalacje zrobiona. Mozesz na probe odpiac instalcje cieplej wody od zbiornika, i poprobowac, czy woda wyplywajaca bezposrednio ze z biornika smierdzi, czy nie?

Kiedys byl tu czlowiek ktoremu tylko z jednego kranu smierdzialo. 

marcin

----------


## qbek17

> Procesy są w tej kolejności:
> 
> Backwash-brine-backwash 2-rinse-fill
> 
> Sprzedawca mówi, że mam backwash dać na 8, brine na 45-50, rinse na 10 a fill na 20 litrów wody. 
> 
> Trochę mnie to już łamie - na twardości aż tak mi nie zależy, chodzi głównie o mangan i żelazo. 
> 
> A może ktoś wie - woda po CR napuszczona np. do umywalki jest taka - jak to określić - gęsta. Efekt jak po wsypaniu do wody np. soli. Wygląda jak gazowana. To prawidłowy objaw?


Wszystkie etapy, które masz po solankowaniu (Brine) zużywają ci pojemność złoża (bo przecież odbywają się za pomocą wody surowej). Moim zdaniem lepiej dać solidne płukanie -16 min (tak jak zaleca producent), a Rinse dać jako dopłukanie złoża z resztek solanki. 

Niestety procesy chemiczne zachodzą w określonej kolejności i nie da się tak łatwo jej zmienić...

----------


## qbek17

> Jesli odlaczasz filtr, (np w czasie regeneracji) i odkrecisz kran z ciepla woda, to przeciez dopuszczasz do zbiornika CWU (z woda przefiltrowana) troche wody surowej. W zbiorniku sie one mieszaja. Moze juz niewielka domiesza wody surowej powoduje ze woda przestaje smierdziec, bo reakcja o ktorej pisalem przestaje zachodzic? Choc z drugiej strony, juz "wyprodukowany" H2S nie powinien zniknac.


Jeśli tak jest faktycznie (że wystarczy odrobina wody surowej) to dodanie bypasa do głowicy załatwiłoby sprawę...

----------


## Radiowiec

Instalacja wygląda tak, jak opisałeś. 

Muszę faktycznie sprawdzić po odpięciu węzownicy. 

Instalacja z pexa - rozdzielacz mosiądz i mosiężne kształki przyłączeniowe. Dalej to już wężyki i do kranu.

----------


## Radiowiec

> Jeśli tak jest faktycznie (że wystarczy odrobina wody surowej) to dodanie bypasa do głowicy załatwiłoby sprawę...


Qbek, a jak poznać, czy mam bypass na głowicy? Obejście mam zrobione na pewno - mogę domieszać zaworem kulowym wody surowej. Pytanie tylko, ile żelaza i manganu się wtedy wytrąci dodatkowo.

----------


## qbek17

> Qbek, a jak poznać, czy mam bypass na głowicy? Obejście mam zrobione na pewno - mogę domieszać zaworem kulowym wody surowej. Pytanie tylko, ile żelaza i manganu się wtedy wytrąci dodatkowo.


Jeśli masz bypass na głowicy to powinieneś mieć po jej lewej stronie (patrząc z przodu) na dole pokrętło (śrubę) do regulacji otwarcia bypassu.

Ilości musisz zmierzyć - można pośrednio (mierząc twardość - pozostałe pierwiastki określisz z proporcji) lub bezpośrednio (np. mierząc żelazo).

----------


## Radiowiec

Panowie, coś namieszałem, ale o dziwo woda póki co nie trąci - nawet ciepła tylko minimalnie, trzeba się dobrze "wwąchać".

Teraz jest tak - podczas przepływu wody zamiast softening wyświetla się filtering - nie wiem, czy to ma znaczenie. 

Woda jest bardziej twarda - to może być tylko odczucie.

Żelaza nie czuć. 

O co chodzi? Dodam, że zgodnie z podpowiedzią Qbeka poszukałem tego bypassu. Nie wiem, czy dobrze znalazłem - na wyjściu wody (strzałka skierowana na zewnątrz) jest takie pokrętło plastikowe. Odkręciłem i wylało się dużo wody pod ciśnieniem. Pod nakrętką jest coś z takim wiatraczkiem i kabelkiem jest połaczone z głowicą. To to? 
Ze środka wyleciało sporo syfu i pomarańczowej wody. Od czasu odkręcenia mam wrażenie, że jest lepiej. To ma być zakręcone na full czy lekko rozkręcone?

Qbek - możesz mi podać na priv swojego maila?  Podeślę Ci zdjęcia głowicy i całego systemu - może znajdziesz jakiś błąd. Montowałem wszystko sam z kuzynem i może coś zchrzaniłem?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Panowie, coś namieszałem, ale o dziwo woda póki co nie trąci - nawet ciepła tylko minimalnie, trzeba się dobrze "wwąchać".
> 
> Teraz jest tak - podczas przepływu wody zamiast softening wyświetla się filtering - nie wiem, czy to ma znaczenie. 
> 
> Woda jest bardziej twarda - to może być tylko odczucie.
> 
> Żelaza nie czuć. 
> 
> O co chodzi? Dodam, że zgodnie z podpowiedzią Qbeka poszukałem tego bypassu. Nie wiem, czy dobrze znalazłem - na wyjściu wody (strzałka skierowana na zewnątrz) jest takie pokrętło plastikowe. Odkręciłem i wylało się dużo wody pod ciśnieniem. Pod nakrętką jest coś z takim wiatraczkiem i kabelkiem jest połaczone z głowicą. To to? 
> ...


To co znalazles wyglada na licznik, wodomierz liczacy ile wody sie przefiltrowalo (do uruchamiania regeneracji objetosciowej). (wiatraczek z kabelkiem)

Jedna generalna uwaga. Nie licz na natychmiastowy efekt. Smierdzi Ci glownie woda ciepla ktora stoi w zasobniku i jest jej tam sporo. Zeby stwierdzic, ze znalazles rozwiazanie nie da sie kliknac w glowice, cos tam odkrecic/zakrecici i leciec wachac. Nalezaloby spuscic cala wode z zasobnika, podgrzac, poczekac i wtedy wachac. Pamietaj ze zmysl wechu sue szybko "meczy" i robi mniej czuly. Jak wprwadzisz jakies zmiany i przez powiedzmy tydzien nie wyczujesz zapachu, to bedzie mogl zaczac myslec pozytywnie. Teraz wylales troche wody. spadlo CI pewnie  cisnienia w instalacji moze spowodowac jakies odgazowanie calosci, jakis tam chwilowy efekt. 

Wrzuc typ swojej glowicy do googla razem ze slowem bypass, mixing, i na zdjeciach zobaczysz jak to powinno wygladac.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Ok, już z większą pewnością mogę powiedzieć - smród się zauważalnie zmniejszył. Dziś rano nawet w górnej łazience, gdzie do tej pory waliło masakrycznie z najwyższego kranu, zapach jest ledwie wyczuwalny.

Pytanie, co zrobiłem? Pomogła dłuższa regeneracja złoża? 

Wiem już, że bypassu na głowicy nie mam. Na wyświetlaczu jednak podczas przepływu wyświetla się filtering, a wcześniej było softening. Woda jest wyraźnie twardsza. Sprzedawca twierdzi, że to źle i musi być softening, bo teraz urządzenie nie pobiera solanki. Ale przecież solanka jest potrzebna tylko podczas regenracji, więc skoro teraz jest dobrze, to może zmienić na to softening dopiero przed regeneracją? 

Osobna kwestia, że nie wiem, jak zmieniłem ten tryb pracy - zupełnie przypadkowo, a w instrukcji głowicy nic na ten temat nie wyczytałem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ok, już z większą pewnością mogę powiedzieć - smród się zauważalnie zmniejszył. Dziś rano nawet w górnej łazience, gdzie do tej pory waliło masakrycznie z najwyższego kranu, zapach jest ledwie wyczuwalny.
> 
> Pytanie, co zrobiłem? Pomogła dłuższa regeneracja złoża? 
> 
> Wiem już, że bypassu na głowicy nie mam. Na wyświetlaczu jednak podczas przepływu wyświetla się filtering, a wcześniej było softening. Woda jest wyraźnie twardsza. Sprzedawca twierdzi, że to źle i musi być softening, bo teraz urządzenie nie pobiera solanki. Ale przecież solanka jest potrzebna tylko podczas regenracji, więc skoro teraz jest dobrze, to może zmienić na to softening dopiero przed regeneracją? 
> 
> Osobna kwestia, że nie wiem, jak zmieniłem ten tryb pracy - zupełnie przypadkowo, a w instrukcji głowicy nic na ten temat nie wyczytałem.


Zmien sprzedawce.....Serio.

Jak zloze jest zregenerowane, to jesli przeplywa przez nie woda to wymiana jonow bedzie zachodzic, jaki by napis na glowicy nie byl wyswietlony. 
Nie mozna elektornicznie zmienic wlasciwosci zloza.

Filtering/Softening  nie moze miec wplywu na prace filtra. Moze miec wplyw na regeneracje, w takim sensie, ze  w czasie regeneracji solanka nie zostanie pobrana - zwroc na to uwage nastepnym razem. Taka sama glowice mozna wszak uzyc do zloza ktore jest tylko plukane, i zadne regeneraty nie musza byc pobierane. *Jaka masz to glowice?* Qbek bedzie wiedzial, ale ja musialbym zajrzec do instrukcji.


Twardosc mozesz sprawdzic testem. Nawet jakims akwarystycznym pewnie. Na oko to chlop w szpitalu umarl.
Teoretycznie przepuszczajac wode bardzo szybko przez zloze, nie cala twardosc zostanie usunieta, czyli dostalbys twardsza wode, ale wtedy dostalbys tez zelazo w wodzie uzdatnionej co akurat latwo zauwazyc po kolorze.

Dluzsza regeneracja, dluzsze plukanie, tak, to teoretycznie moze wplynac na to jak zloze dziala. Ale jak mowie, jesli dziala dobrze, tzn ze zmiekcza do 0. Kup wiec test twardosci, bo teraz to tylko zgadujesz.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Ok, sprawdzę testem

Sprzedawca to sklep Czysta Woda.pl cz jakoś tak - nie wiem, wydawał się sensowny. 

Głowica Clack WS1. 

Jastrząb, prześlij maila to Ci wrzucę te zdjęcia, które zrobiłem - może coś wypatrzysz?

----------


## Radiowiec

No i martwi mnie jeszcze, że po odkręceniu tego wodomierza ze środka wylała się syfiasta woda. A jak rozumiem, to jest wyjście wody uzdatnionej, więc teoretycznie powinna być czysta. 

No chyba, że tam się po prostu jakiś syf zebrał i po jego wypłukaniu jakość wody się poprawiła? 

Mam filtr wstępny przed stacją - zwykły sznurowy 20 mikro w BB 10cali. A na przyłączu jeszcze siatkowy. Filtr sznurowy jest oczywiście cały pomarańczowy, ale zmieniałem go 3 tygodnie temu, więc chyba jeszcze nie czas na kolejną wymianę? Przypominam - w wodzie 1260 żelaza i mangan 229. Ph 7,4, mętność 18, barwa 5, przewodność 369.

----------


## qbek17

To co odkręciłeś to jest wodomierz - nie ma on nic wspólnego z regulacją twardości i nic z niego nie powinno wyciekać. 

Wyświetlenie softening/filtering to tylko opcje ze sterownika - jedne ustawia się do regeneracji zmiękczaczy a drugie filtrów regenerowanych nadmanganianem. Zmiana tego ustawienia spowoduje inny sposób wyliczania ilości wody do solanki/KMnO4. Lepiej by było żebyś wrócił z ustawieniem z powrotem na softening.

Myślę, że zmiana czasów regeneracji ma spory wpływ na jakość wody. Martwi mnie natomiast to, że na wyjściu wody uzdatnionej masz tyle syfu - to oznacza, że faktycznie filtr nie pracuje do końca. Jeśli są to osady z żelaza lub manganu to zwiększyłbym częstotliwość regeneracji (i odpowiednie czasy) i testował kiedy się pojawia w wodzie żelazo (tak jak pisał Jastrząb).

Sam montowałeś filtr czy tylko go podłączałeś? Widziałeś ile jest złoża w zbiorniku?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ok, sprawdzę testem
> 
> Sprzedawca to sklep Czysta Woda.pl cz jakoś tak - nie wiem, wydawał się sensowny. 
> 
> Głowica Clack WS1. 
> 
> Jastrząb, prześlij maila to Ci wrzucę te zdjęcia, które zrobiłem - może coś wypatrzysz?


Clack sa rozne, ale nie pamietam zeby ktorys pisal tak skomplikowanymi infrmacjami na ekranie. Tam na "ekraniku" sa tylko podstawowe symbole.
mail poszedl na Priv. Slij zdjecia. Nie wiem czy pomoge, ale zerknac moge.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Filtr sam podłączałem - nie widziałem ilości złoża. 

Woda, która wyleciała po wypięciu wodomierza - zapomniałem zakręcić dopływ, więc chklupneło ostro - była pomarańczowa. Zupełnie, jak w filtrze wstępnym. 

Może faktycznie wcześniej za krótko i za mało regenerowałem i się zebrał ten syfek na wyjściu. Teraz znacznie wydłużyłem czas i ustawiłem częstotliwość na co 2,5m3. 

No i dopiero w necie znalazłem, że trzeba zrobić po podłączeniu pierwszą regenerację od razu - a ja nie zrobiłem, bo mnie sprzedawca nie uprzedził...

----------


## Jastrząb

Wlasnie sam podlaczales filtr? Wodomierz jest zdaje sie na wyjsciu czystej wody. Jesli byl tam syf to:
 - moze go odkreciles tuz po regeneracji, w czasie regeneracji woda plynie przez glowice ciut inaczej i moze sie troche syfu z plukania filtra moglo tam zebrac, ale to pytanie do fachowcow ktorzy taka glowice rozbierali
 - niedajboze!! glowica zostala odwrotnie podlaczona tzn, wejscie brudnej wody jest tam gdzie powinno byc wyjscie czystej, stad syf, ale to bylby dosyc hardcorowy blad, zakladam ze wrecz niemozliwy. Nie wiem czy wreczy by to wszystko dzialalo.


marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Strzałka na zewnątrz - podłączenie wyjście
Strzałka do wewnątrz - podłączenie surowej. 

Inaczej mówiąc, patrząc na głowicę od przodu - z lewej wyjście uzdatnionej, z prawej wejście surowej. 

Zdjęcia Wam wysłałem.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Strzałka na zewnątrz - podłączenie wyjście
> Strzałka do wewnątrz - podłączenie surowej. 
> 
> Inaczej mówiąc, patrząc na głowicę od przodu - z lewej wyjście uzdatnionej, z prawej wejście surowej. 
> 
> Zdjęcia Wam wysłałem.


Podlaczenie jest OK, pomysl byl oczywiscie ciut szalony  :wink: 

marcin

----------


## small7

Panowie mnie zastanawia fakt że przy tak duzej zawartości żelaza (pisane było 2mg/l) regeneracja filtra  jest co 4,5 m3. Moim zdaniem jest zbyt rzadko ( nie wiem ile dany producent zasypal zywicy do zmiekczacza). Gdy przeczytalem pierwszy post w tym temacie o smierdzacej cieplej wodzi to pierwsza mysl to oczywiscie bakterie i potrzeba chlorowania calego ukladu od studni az po ostatni kran. Pozniej napisano ze zapach podobny do zgnilych jaj, jesli tak to rzeczywiscie w wodzie surowej musza byc pochodne siarki ale jesli sprzedawca urzadzenia badal wode surowa to powinien stwierdzic ich zawartosc i dobrac caly system uzdatniania i napewno nigdy w zyciu nie zda egzaminu jeden maly filterek z zasypana CR-ka. Ciekaw jeszcz jestem czy w opisywanym ukladzie jest realizowane napowietrzanie wody czy tez jak w wielu przypadkach instalator montuje tylko zbiornik przeponowy. Co do czasow plukan to backwash ok 10 min jest ok slow rinse czyli zaciaganie solanki powinien byc powyzej 60 min i doplukiwanie 10 min wystarczy. Drugi backwash tak naprawde jest nieistotny. Ciekaw jeszcze jest czy w wodzie nie ma zwiazkow manganu?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Panowie mnie zastanawia fakt że przy tak duzej zawartości żelaza (pisane było 2mg/l) regeneracja filtra  jest co 4,5 m3. Moim zdaniem jest zbyt rzadko ( nie wiem ile dany producent zasypal zywicy do zmiekczacza). Gdy przeczytalem pierwszy post w tym temacie o smierdzacej cieplej wodzi to pierwsza mysl to oczywiscie bakterie i potrzeba chlorowania calego ukladu od studni az po ostatni kran. Pozniej napisano ze zapach podobny do zgnilych jaj, jesli tak to rzeczywiscie w wodzie surowej musza byc pochodne siarki ale jesli sprzedawca urzadzenia badal wode surowa to powinien stwierdzic ich zawartosc i dobrac caly system uzdatniania i napewno nigdy w zyciu nie zda egzaminu jeden maly filterek z zasypana CR-ka. Ciekaw jeszcz jestem czy w opisywanym ukladzie jest realizowane napowietrzanie wody czy tez jak w wielu przypadkach instalator montuje tylko zbiornik przeponowy. Co do czasow plukan to backwash ok 10 min jest ok slow rinse czyli zaciaganie solanki powinien byc powyzej 60 min i doplukiwanie 10 min wystarczy. Drugi backwash tak naprawde jest nieistotny. Ciekaw jeszcze jest czy w wodzie nie ma zwiazkow manganu?


Po pierwsze zapach nie jest raczej pochodzenia bakteryjnego (bo jest tylko w cieplej wodzie, ), bo przegrzewanie nie pomaga, a co wiecej surowa podgrzana woda nie smierdzi H2S.
Po drugie, ktory instalator bada cos po za podstawowymi badaniami fizykochemicznymi. Siarczany w sanepidzie kosztuja kilkadziesiat PLN. Po za tym, Z mojego doswiadczenia jako uyztkownika filtorw wynika, ze firmy sprzedajace takie filtry/kolumny maja bardzo czesto nikla wiedze w temacie  ::-(:  A jedynym kryterium jest po protu sprzedanie i zarobienie.
Po trzecie, jak klient uslyszy od jednej firmy ze potrzeba 2 stopniowej filtracji, sporych nakladow, a inna firma powie, ze Oni postawia 1 filtr na wszystko, to co nieznajacy sie w temacie czlek i do tego oszczedzajcy kase (bo to koniec budowy), wybierze?

Znam kilkanascie osob uzdatniajacych wode z wlasnych studni. Zadna, slownie zadna firma nie kontrolowala w zaden sposob czy to co postwalili dziala. Cos w sensie zeby wpasc po miesiacu, 3, 6, i sprawdzic dzialanie filtra.

marcin

----------


## small7

> Po pierwsze zapach nie jest raczej pochodzenia bakteryjnego (bo jest tylko w cieplej wodzie, ), bo przegrzewanie nie pomaga, a co wiecej surowa podgrzana woda nie smierdzi H2S.
> Po drugie, ktory instalator bada cos po za podstawowymi badaniami fizykochemicznymi. Siarczany w sanepidzie kosztuja kilkadziesiat PLN. Po za tym, Z mojego doswiadczenia jako uyztkownika filtorw wynika, ze firmy sprzedajace takie filtry/kolumny maja bardzo czesto nikla wiedze w temacie  A jedynym kryterium jest po protu sprzedanie i zarobienie.
> Po trzecie, jak klient uslyszy od jednej firmy ze potrzeba 2 stopniowej filtracji, sporych nakladow, a inna firma powie, ze Oni postawia 1 filtr na wszystko, to co nieznajacy sie w temacie czlek i do tego oszczedzajcy kase (bo to koniec budowy), wybierze?
> 
> Znam kilkanascie osob uzdatniajacych wode z wlasnych studni. Zadna, slownie zadna firma nie kontrolowala w zaden sposob czy to co postwalili dziala. Cos w sensie zeby wpasc po miesiacu, 3, 6, i sprawdzic dzialanie filtra.
> 
> marcin


Kolego co do bakterii to własnie podgrzanie wody powoduje lawinowe namrzanie się  bakteri i jeśli bakterie są  w wodzie to własnie najpierw w ciepłej wodzie je wyczujemy.  Co do zapachu siarkowodoru to prawdopodobnie w bojlerze pojawiły się bakterie beztlenowe, które redukują siarczany do siarkowodoru . Podgrzanie wody powyżej 60 stopni mogłoby pomóc usunąć te nieprzyjemne zapachy. 
Co do badań to masz rację, że siarczany badają w sanepidzie i jest to dość drogie. Ale czasami na etapie doboru urządzenia można organoleptycznie tj. przez zapach stwierdzić czy woda będzie problematyczna czy nie a tego nie powinien dokonywać instalator a firma która zajmuje się uzdatnianiem wody. Ale tak jak napisałeś firmy chcąc zarobić sprzedają klientowi problem np. w postaci jednej kolumny zasypanej wspaniałą żywicą CR zamiast np doradzić postawienie układu dwustopniowego z odżelazianiem na 1 stopniu i np. zmiękczaniem na drugim stopniu. Ale w tym przypadku pojawia się problem z oszczędnością klienta który  słyszy zapewnienia sprzedawcy, że ich urządzenie jest wspaniałe i na pewno da sobie radę a potem jak pojawia się problem to wypinają się klienta .

----------


## Jastrząb

> Kolego co do bakterii to własnie podgrzanie wody powoduje lawinowe namrzanie się  bakteri i jeśli bakterie są  w wodzie to własnie najpierw w ciepłej wodzie je wyczujemy.  Co do zapachu siarkowodoru to prawdopodobnie w bojlerze pojawiły się bakterie beztlenowe, które redukują siarczany do siarkowodoru . Podgrzanie wody powyżej 60 stopni mogłoby pomóc usunąć te nieprzyjemne zapachy.


W tym przypadku nie sa to bakterie. Przeczytaj caly watek. Radiowiec zapodal do zbiornika CWU wode surowa, i ta siarkowodorem nie smierdziala (choc zalatywala Fe). To co, bakterie wyginely od surowej wody? Watpie. Zgadzam sie ze redukcja siarcznow do H2S zachodzi, ale nie na drodze bilogicznej (bakterie) tylko reakcji chemicznej. CR widac sprawe ulatwia bo solidnie zmienia warunki (np pH).

Jak pisalem mialem u siebie podobny przypadek. Woda tylko odzelaziona. CWU walila ze oczy lazwily. Wyjecie anody magezowej u mnie problem rozwiazalo. Nie wiem co owa anoda w wodzie zmieniala, ale raczej nie byla zrodlem bakterii. Co wiecej woda po przejsciu przez UV.Rrzegrzanie / chlorowanie powinno zbiornik CWU oczyscic, a UV odciac dostawy swiezych bakterii.
Wielokrotnie tu czytalem o podobnych przypadach, gdzie ludzie wode CWU przegrzewali do 70C przez wiele godzin, chlorowali itp, a smierdziec nie przestawalo.




> Ale tak jak napisałeś firmy chcąc zarobić sprzedają klientowi problem np. w postaci jednej kolumny zasypanej wspaniałą żywicą CR zamiast np doradzić postawienie układu dwustopniowego z odżelazianiem na 1 stopniu i np. zmiękczaniem na drugim stopniu. Ale w tym przypadku pojawia się problem z oszczędnością klienta który  słyszy zapewnienia sprzedawcy, że ich urządzenie jest wspaniałe i na pewno da sobie radę a potem jak pojawia się problem to wypinają się klienta .


Tu bede bronil CR'a. Bo on dziala i w znakomitej wiekszoci przypoadkow takich problemow nie sprawia. Kazde, nawet najbardziej klasyczne  zloze moze nie dzialac tak jakby tego chcialy lub planowaly firmy. Jedyny problem jest z tym, ze firmowm brakuje odpowiedzialnosci za to co zrobily. Powinni jasno i wyranie mowic klientom, ze dobor wlasciwej metody uzdataniania moze sie czasem odbywac metoda prob i bledow. Ze CR moze nie zadzialac. Ze dane zloze odzelaziajace moze nie usuwac Mn, itd, itp.
Tyle ze taka uczciwa i honorowa firma obawiam sie, szybko by z rynku z racji wyzszych kosztow zniknela  ::-(: 

Mnie moja firma miala w dupci. Nie dzialalo dobrze. Do dobrych rad sie ograniczali. Chlorowac, plukac czesciej itp. PRzeciez to co sie z filtrem dzieje i jak on pracuje (czego mu brakuje) mozna w pewnym zakresie prostymi badaniami wody sprawdzic. Moglem sie z nimi uzerac, albo doedukowac, zanabyc stosowne testy i samemu wszystko porpzestawiac, zmienic itp. Ja sie do firmy wiecej nie odezwalem, ale Oni po roku platny przeglad chcieli zrobic, zarnik UV sprzedac  ::-(: 

marcin

----------


## small7

Ja akurat do CR jestem raczej negatywnie nastawiony. Tak jak napisales CR nie z kazda woda sobie radzi. Ponadto zdarza sie ze po kilku latach nadaje sie tylko do wymiany.

----------


## qbek17

> Ja akurat do CR jestem raczej negatywnie nastawiony. Tak jak napisales CR nie z kazda woda sobie radzi. Ponadto zdarza sie ze po kilku latach nadaje sie tylko do wymiany.


Każde złoże po kilku (ok 10) latach powinno być wymienione  :smile:  CRka nie różni się tu od zwykłej żywicy, ale trzeba ją umiejętnie stosować i dobrać do warunków. Nie jest to remedium na wszystko - a, że część firm idzie na łatwiznę i stosuje ją zawsze i wszędzie to już nie wina CRki...

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja akurat do CR jestem raczej negatywnie nastawiony. Tak jak napisales CR nie z kazda woda sobie radzi. Ponadto zdarza sie ze po kilku latach nadaje sie tylko do wymiany.


To nie tak, ze on sobie nie radzi. Nawet w tym przypadku sobie radzi. Toz usuwa twardosc, zelaza tez nie ma. Tyle ze ma smiedzacy efekt uboczny.
A kazde z zloze trzeba wymieniac co pare lat bo sie sciera, zuzuwa. Zadne cudo.

To pewnie nie jedyne zloze ktore trzeba z dbaloscia uzywac, regenerowac na czas i zgodnie z zaleceniami. 
Jak za dlugo greensandu nie zregenerujesz to tez mozna w spososb trwaly go zabic.
Jak na Birm puscisz za slabo natelniona wode, to podobniez moga mu sie te sztuczne powloki manganowe wymywac/rozpuszczac. Zawartosc chloru i wlasnie siarczanow chyba, tez mu szkodzi.
Jak na zmiekczacz poslesz wode po 1 stopniowym odzelazianiu, ( ktore baardzo czesto nie usunie manganu) , to zabijesz jonit, wzglednie skrocisz jego zycie.
Itp, itd,

CR jest stawiany na wodzie studzinnej (wiec najczesciej Fe). Jak cos sie dzije, to przebija Fe,co trudno przeoczyc.
A jak ktos ma zmiekczacz na wodzie wodociagowej (badz studziennej po odzelazianiu), to troche trudniej zauwazyc ze cos sie dzieje, bo co najwyzje minimalnie wzrosnie twarosc wody, co juz nie jest takie oczywiste do zauwazenia.

W tym przypadku, skoro CR dziala ale smierdzi, to albo trzeba go poprzedzic odzelazianiem a na CR zrobic czesciowe zmiekczanie, albo z niego zrezygnowac i zastapic tylko odzelazianiem. "Na pochyle drzewo to i Salomon nie nasika."

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> W tym przypadku, skoro CR dziala ale smierdzi, to albo trzeba go poprzedzic odzelazianiem a na CR zrobic czesciowe zmiekczanie, albo z niego zrezygnowac i zastapic tylko odzelazianie


Tu się nie zgadzam, można spróbować dosypać KDF 85. Nie jest to operacja łatwa, ale nie niemożliwa (KDF musi być pod CR). O szczegółach można się dowiedzieć ze strony ironsoftplus. Nie potrafię wrzucić linka, bo jest to dokument doc. Można wpisać w googla "crystal right kdf" (na pierwszej stronie, druga pozycja). Albo kliknąć poniżej (po przekierowaniu kliknąć na "wersja HTML")
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...vSqYRnFEmQ6nGw



> "Na pochyle drzewo to i Salomon nie nasika."


Tu się zgadzam :Biggrin: .

----------


## qbek17

> Tu się nie zgadzam, można spróbować dosypać KDF 85. Nie jest to operacja łatwa, ale nie niemożliwa (KDF musi być pod CR).


Ciekawy pomysł... KDF pomoże na bakterie i odżelazianie.... za to jest cholernie drogi (no i pytanie czy w tym przypadku nadal mówimy o bakteriach czy o reakcji chemicznej?)
Samo zasypywanie nie będzie problematyczne - KDF jest drobniejszy i cięższy więc szybko znajdzie się pod CR. Z tego co piszą w tym dokumencie to trzeba też dodatkowo trochę zmienić przepływy.

----------


## free_shop

Wiem, że KDF jest drogi.Można żyć ze smrodem przez 10 lat, albo zainwestować w te 7 kilogramów KDF'a (tak podają przy butli 10 cali).
KDF ma właściwości bakteriostatyczne (nie mylić z bakteriobójczymi), bo zawiera miedź. Ale również zachodzą reakcje chemiczne (wytwarzający się siarkowodór zamienia się w siarczany). Zatem powinien pomóc.
Zmiana przepływów, dla pierwszego lepszego serwisu nie powinna stanowić problemu.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tu się nie zgadzam, można spróbować dosypać KDF 85. Nie jest to operacja łatwa, ale nie niemożliwa (KDF musi być pod CR). O szczegółach można się dowiedzieć ze strony ironsoftplus. Nie potrafię wrzucić linka, bo jest to dokument doc. Można wpisać w googla "crystal right kdf" (na pierwszej stronie, druga pozycja). Albo kliknąć poniżej (po przekierowaniu kliknąć na "wersja HTML").


Ja powtorze co pisalem. Jakby to byly bakterie w zlozu (bo tak rozumiem Twoj post), to by smierdziala tez woda zimna?
Ale moze sie myle.
Ale wydaje mi sie ze latwo to sprawdzic. CR'a, mozna chlorowac, tak? No to go zachlorowac razem z cala instalacja za filtrem. Jesli pomoze chocby na pare dni, to mozna probowac z KDF'em.
Chlor jest tanszy niz KDF.

marcin

----------


## small7

W przypadku bakterii beztlenowych chlorowanie moze pomoc tylko na kilka dni. Przy takim rodzaju bakteri zaleca sie czeste czyszczenie zbiornika wymiane anody magnezowej na tytanowa oraz okresowe podgrzanie wody do temp powyzej 60 stopni celcjusza. Watpie zeby opisywany problem byl zwiazany ze zlozem CR natomiast napewno uzalezniony jest od zawartosci siarczanow oraz jonu amonowego w wodzie surowej. Ciekaw jestem jak w tym przypadku wyglada uklad napowietrzania wody oraz co jest nie mniej wazne ukl. automatycznego odgazowania wody. Bo jezeli odgazowanie nie dziala prawidlowo i np filtr nie do konca usuwa zelazo  to zawartosc CO2 i Fe w wodzie moze spowodowac powstawanie siarkowodoru. Tak jak pisalem wczesniej wydaje mi sie (nie wiem jaka ilosc zywicy jest zasypana) ze 4,5 m3 (przy zawartosci Fe = 2mg/l) jest wartoscia przyjeta zbyt optymistycznie.

----------


## Radiowiec

Panowie, jestem w kontakcie z Kubą i na dniach będziemy telefonicznie konsultować zmianę ustawień regeneracji.

Co do samej wody - kupiłem proste filtry akwarystyczne i tak - twardość praktycznie zerowa, żelaza około 0,1. Czyli wszystko gra.

Zrobiłem test domowy - nalałem wody do probówki, wstrząsnąłem i od trzech dni obserwuję - woda idealnie czysta, nic na dnie się nie osadza.

Zostaje więc u mnie kwestia zapachu i nadal będę szukał rozwiązania. Może w końcu się uda. 

Co do kompetencji firm sprzedających układy - szkoda słów. Wybrałem, tak mi się wydaje, firmę z doświadczeniem. Po konsultacjach z Kubą mamy już dwa elementy głowicy, które trzeba wymienić. Głowica zgodnie z obietnicą sprzedawcy miała  być ustawiona pod moją wodę, a teraz pan jest zdziwiony: Jak to, to nie zmieniał pan ustawień fabrycznych? Bez komentarza.

No cóż - moi rodzice planują budowę, nie mają wodociągu na działce i chcieli kopać studnię. Po moich doświadczeniach dogadali się z wodociągami, za darmo udostępnią przesył przez działkę i dostaną wodę gminną. Każdemu będę powtarzał - darmowa woda jest najdroższa, a na pewno najbardziej upierdliwa. 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## Jastrząb

> . Każdemu będę powtarzał - darmowa woda jest najdroższa, a na pewno najbardziej upierdliwa. 
> 
> Pozdrowienia


Witaj w klubie. Ja to od dawna powtarzam. 

Do tego organizacja na pozimie gminy/spolecznosci. Przy mojej ulicy jest 10 domow. Na wiercenie studni i zakup filtra kazdy wydal najmarniej 10tys, bo studnie nawet po 60m. Za 100.000PLN to mozna bylo 5 razy wodociag od glownej drogi dla wszystkich zbudowac  ::-(: 

Sprawdzaj testem akwarystycznym codziennie twardosc i Fe. Zobacz czy tuz przed regeneracja nic sie nie zmienia.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> W przypadku bakterii beztlenowych chlorowanie moze pomoc tylko na kilka dni. Przy takim rodzaju bakteri zaleca sie czeste czyszczenie zbiornika wymiane anody magnezowej na tytanowa oraz okresowe podgrzanie wody do temp powyzej 60 stopni celcjusza. Watpie zeby opisywany problem byl zwiazany ze zlozem CR natomiast napewno uzalezniony jest od zawartosci siarczanow oraz jonu amonowego w wodzie surowej. Ciekaw jestem jak w tym przypadku wyglada uklad napowietrzania wody oraz co jest nie mniej wazne ukl. automatycznego odgazowania wody. Bo jezeli odgazowanie nie dziala prawidlowo i np filtr nie do konca usuwa zelazo  to zawartosc CO2 i Fe w wodzie moze spowodowac powstawanie siarkowodoru. Tak jak pisalem wczesniej wydaje mi sie (nie wiem jaka ilosc zywicy jest zasypana) ze 4,5 m3 (przy zawartosci Fe = 2mg/l) jest wartoscia przyjeta zbyt optymistycznie.


Podales 2 mozliwe przyczyny smordu. Bakterie lub reakcja chemiczna z udzialem CO2, Fe, jonu amonowe, siarczanow.

Chlorowanie (tanie) nawet jesli ma pomoc na 3 dni, daloby odpowiedz na pytanie czy faktycznie to bakerie sa zrodlem problemu. Jesli zachlorowanie zloza i instalacji nic nie da, to nie w bakteriach pewnie przyczyna.

Obawiam sie, ze Radiowiec nie ma napowietrzanej wody (czytaj hydrofor przeponowy). Z tego co piszesz wymiana zbiornika tez mogla by pomoc.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Oficjalnie dziękuję Kubie za pomoc przy zmianie ustawień głowicy. 

Pozostałym kolegom również za pomoc i nakierowanie na odpowiednie tory. 

Wątek oczywiście niech żyje, bo jest chyba ciekawy dla innych osób, które mają takie problemy. 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## Jastrząb

> Oficjalnie dziękuję Kubie za pomoc przy zmianie ustawień głowicy. 
> 
> Pozostałym kolegom również za pomoc i nakierowanie na odpowiednie tory. 
> 
> Wątek oczywiście niech żyje, bo jest chyba ciekawy dla innych osób, które mają takie problemy. 
> 
> Pozdrowienia


Koniecznie napisz za czas jakis, czy zmiana ustawien glowicy przyniosla jakies rezultaty.
Moze sie przydac innym.
Jesli nie pomoze i bedziesz dalej walczyl, zdawaj relacje z walki.

marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Witajcie ponownie

Obiecałem napisać relację z obserwacji i walki z zapachem.

Otóż - zmiana ustawień nie przyniosła rezultatu. Wiem już natomiast, o co może chodzić.

Pewnego cieplejszego dnia zachciało mi się wywołać wiosnę, uruchomiłem zatem ogrodówkę i umyłem sobie samochód na podjeździe :smile:  Woda prosto ze studni, bez uzdatniania. Lałem ją i lałem (za darmo, to niech leci), przelałem co najmniej 5 pełnych zbiorników przeponowych 200l. 

I woda w domu już po uzdatnieniu przestała śmierdzieć. 

Teraz znów czuć zapach, bo przez 3 tygodnie nie używałem ogrodówki ze względu na mrozy. 

Jakaś konkluzja z Waszej strony?

Michał

----------


## Jastrząb

Ja jak zwykle proponuje dalsze eksperymenty,
Czyli powtorzenie tego co zrobiles zeby sprawdzic czy jest to powtarzalny efekt.

A jesli jest taka mozliwosc przepompowanie studni z pominieciem hydroforu - czy pompowanie ktore zrobiles czysci hydrofor z czegos co sie w nim zbiera, czy cos sie zbiera w samej studni np.

marcin

----------


## bazic

Panowie - pomocy  :sad: 

Czytam ten wątek choć nie mam żadnego filtra. Tyle, że efekt opisany dwa posty wyżej wydaje mi się bardzo podobny do mojego...

Mam świeżutką instalację robioną samodzielnie w plastiku i dopiero kilka dni uruchomiony hydrofor ze zbiornikiem przeponowym 100l.

Mam bardzo podobny efekt - tyle, że u mnie (jak na razie  :smile:  jest tylko zimna woda. (studnia na ok. 6 albo 8m)

Jak "przepędzę" zbiornik raz albo dwa - woda jest pozbawiona zapachów. 
Jeśli postoi z dzień, czy dwa - czuć dziwny zapach jakby nawaniacza od gazu ziemnego.  Nie wiem czy to podobne do siarkowodoru... ale pomocy szukać trzeba :smile:  

Domek jeszcze niezamieszkany - ale Żona zaniepokojona zaniosła wodę do sanepidu ale tam bez odpowiedniego pojemnika nie chcieli jej badać.
Powiedzieli natomiast, że jak na próbkę z dnia poprzedniego - organoleptycznie jest w porządku - i nie wyczuli żadnego zapachu ani osadu. Tyle że próbka była pobierana po opróżnieniu zbiornika i ponownym jego zalaniu (opisane "przepędzenie"  :smile:  więc być może nie była miarodajna?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Panowie - pomocy 
> 
> Czytam ten wątek choć nie mam żadnego filtra. Tyle, że efekt opisany dwa posty wyżej wydaje mi się bardzo podobny do mojego...
> 
> Mam świeżutką instalację robioną samodzielnie w plastiku i dopiero kilka dni uruchomiony hydrofor ze zbiornikiem przeponowym 100l.
> 
> Mam bardzo podobny efekt - tyle, że u mnie (jak na razie  jest tylko zimna woda. (studnia na ok. 6 albo 8m)
> 
> Jak "przepędzę" zbiornik raz albo dwa - woda jest pozbawiona zapachów. 
> ...


Jesli w wodzie masz gazowy siarkowodor to jakbys go do sanepidu nie zaniosl to oni tam nosem nic nie wyczuja, bo H2S zdazy sie pewnie z wody ulotnic.
Dosyc plytka studnia :-/ wiec rozna cuda maja sie prawo dziac.
Poprawnie powinienes to mimo wszystko zrobic nastepujacao. Przechlorowac studnie baaaardzo solidnie przepompowac, potem sie brac za badania.
Jesli jest w wodzie sirakowodor, to raczej ocynkowany hydrofor z napowietrzaniem wody i odpowietrznikiem na tymze. Czesc H2S sie ma szanse ulotnic. Jesli jest wiecej to zloza odzelaziajace niektore potrafia tez H2S wylapac. Ale to dopiero po pelnym badaniu wody cos Ci firmy beda w stanie doradzic/zaproponowac.

Wyczysc studnie i zrob pelne badania. H2S to moze byc najmniejszy problem.

Sanepid nie zbada bakteriologii bez odpowiedniego (sterylnego) pojemnika. Fizykochemiczne badania powinni wziasc moim zdaniem.

marcin

----------


## bazic

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

U mnie na terenie takie studnie są ok.

Tyle, że nie wiem, czy dobrze opisałem sytuację: u mnie jak przepłuczę zbiornik to jest wszystko w porządku i nic nie czuć.
Mam wrażenie jakby to się nasilało, jak w zbiorniku mało wody jest.

Jak wypuszczę tyle wody, żeby pompa się załączyła raz lub dwa - to jest wszystko świeżutkie  :smile:  (to miałem na myśli pisząc wcześniej o płukaniu)

Poza tym jak wytłumaczysz fakt, że woda "złapana" do pojemnika i szczelnie zamknięta - później nie "oddała" żadnego zapachu?. Gdyby coś ze studnią było nie tak - to ten zapach by się utrzymywał ciągle.

No i ostatnia sprawa: nie jestem pewien, czy zapach siarkowodoru i nawaniacza gazowego - to te same zapachy. siarkowodór/zgniłe jaja kojarzę i nie jest to raczej, co czuję u siebie w wodzie (chyba na szczęście...?)

----------


## small7

Zrób tak jak napisał Jastrząb chlorowanie porządne studni i zaciągnij pompą tą zachlorowaną wodę na instalację. W ten sposób wykluczysz bakterie.

----------


## free_shop

> Zrób tak jak napisał Jastrząb chlorowanie porządne studni i zaciągnij pompą tą zachlorowaną wodę na instalację. W ten sposób wykluczysz bakterie.


Jest to chyba najlepszy pomysł (ja bym zaczął od chlorowania).
Jeżeli są różne śmieszne bakterie, które potrafią wyprodukować metan, to może są i takie co wytwarzają "nawaniacz" do tego gazu? :Confused: 
Po chlorowaniu i spuszczeniu dużej ilości wody (kilka, kilkanaście metrów) oddaj próbkę do sanepidu na bakterie.
Uprzedzam, że nie jest to takie proste. Jedziesz do sanepidu, płacisz kaucję, dostajesz butelkę, wracasz do domu i pobierasz próbkę, gnasz do sanepidu i oddajesz butelkę z próbką, oni oddają Ci kaucję, wracasz do domu. czekasz tydzień, jedziesz do sanepidu, płacisz za badania i dostajesz wydruk. :Biggrin:

----------


## czarkos78

Dzień dobry. Podepnę się pod temat, z prośbą o radę.
Moje złoże CR było montowane i regulowane przez hydraulika jakieś 3 lata temu. Powód instalacji - zbyt dużo żelaza i manganu w wodzie ze studni. Problem pojawił się około roku temu i nie potrafię go rozgryźć. Tuż po regeneracji tabletkami solnymi woda jest pomarańczowa - ale tak było od zawsze. To, co się pojawiło nowego, to oleisty zapach wody nawet po spuszczeniu znacznej jej ilości. Wcześniej po spuszczeniu max. 0.3 m3 woda nie była już żółta i zapach był ok. Teraz nawet po 1m3 woda potrafi śmierdzieć. Oleisty zapach czuć nawet po przejściu przez osmozę. Z hydraulikiem nie chce mi się już gadać, szkoda czasu i nerwów. Czy ktoś wie o co może chodzić?
Ograniczałem się póki co do dosypywania tabletek i częstszego czyszczenia zbiornika, wymieniając wodę (żółtą). Nic to nie zmienia w kwestii oleistości. Czy ta półka w zbiorniku dystansująca tabletki od dna jest potrzebna?
W wątku padło też zdanie, że komuś kiedyś śmierdziało 'zgniłymi jajami' tylko z jednego kranu. Ja też tak mam. Problem znika po spuszczeniu małej ilości wody, i powtarza się codziennie wieczorem, bo ten kran to prysznic. Jeśli ktoś mógłby doradzić co z tym zrobić, będę wdzięczny, lecz póki co najważniejszy jest dla mnie ten problem z oleistością.

pozdrawiam,
Paweł

----------


## free_shop

Woda jest pomarańczowa, czy ruda (spytaj się Żony, podobno faceci mają problem z określeniem koloru :yes: )?
Może są źle ustawione czasy w sterowniku (głowicy). Qbek kiedyś o tym pisał. Musiałbyś podać więcej danych: rozmiar butli, ilość złoża, typ głowicy, wzrost hydraulika (chodzi o rozmiar trumny :Cool: )...
Czy woda przed CR ma również "oleisty zapach"?
Jak często wymieniasz wkłady w osmozie?
Ta półka w zbiorniku solanki jest potrzebna. Pod tą półką robi się roztwór soli, który jest zasysany w trakcie regeneracji.

----------


## czarkos78

Żona mówi, że woda jest ciemnożółta - ta z kranu. Ale przyznaję, że drobna rdzawa pianka pływała w zbiorniku soli, w którym wodę można uznać już za pomarańczową. Akurat z kolorami nie mam problemu  :cool: 
Może zamiast gabarytów hydraulika (sporo miał w pasie  :big grin: ) podam gabaryty kolumny : średnica ok 26cm, wysokość niecałe 140cm. Ilość złoża - jak to sprawdzić? Głowica CLACK ze sterowaniem objętościowym (tak podejrzewam po obrazkach z googla). Przy regeneracji pierwszy etap trwa około 15min, drugi 1,5h, a co dalej - nie wiem. Regeneracja następuje po 5,5m3.
Woda przed CR ma zapach krystalicznie czysty  :smile: 
Osmoza ma 3 miesiące, jeszcze nic nie wymieniałem.
W ramach eksperymentu półkę dzisiaj wyjąłem przy czyszczeniu zbiornika, sól teraz leży na dnie - czymś to grozi?

pozdrawiam,
Paweł

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jest to chyba najlepszy pomysł (ja bym zaczął od chlorowania).
> Jeżeli są różne śmieszne bakterie, które potrafią wyprodukować metan, to może są i takie co wytwarzają "nawaniacz" do tego gazu?
> Po chlorowaniu i spuszczeniu dużej ilości wody (kilka, kilkanaście metrów) oddaj próbkę do sanepidu na bakterie.
> Uprzedzam, że nie jest to takie proste. Jedziesz do sanepidu, płacisz kaucję, dostajesz butelkę, wracasz do domu i pobierasz próbkę, gnasz do sanepidu i oddajesz butelkę z próbką, oni oddają Ci kaucję, wracasz do domu. czekasz tydzień, jedziesz do sanepidu, płacisz za badania i dostajesz wydruk.


Do tego pobranie probki na bakterie nie jest trywialne. Jakas dezynfekcja, opalanie kranu itp.

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

> Żona mówi, że woda jest ciemnożółta - ta z kranu. Ale przyznaję, że drobna rdzawa pianka pływała w zbiorniku soli, w którym wodę można uznać już za pomarańczową. Akurat z kolorami nie mam problemu 
> Może zamiast gabarytów hydraulika (sporo miał w pasie ) podam gabaryty kolumny : średnica ok 26cm, wysokość niecałe 140cm. Ilość złoża - jak to sprawdzić? Głowica CLACK ze sterowaniem objętościowym (tak podejrzewam po obrazkach z googla). Przy regeneracji pierwszy etap trwa około 15min, drugi 1,5h, a co dalej - nie wiem. Regeneracja następuje po 5,5m3.
> Woda przed CR ma zapach krystalicznie czysty 
> Osmoza ma 3 miesiące, jeszcze nic nie wymieniałem.
> W ramach eksperymentu półkę dzisiaj wyjąłem przy czyszczeniu zbiornika, sól teraz leży na dnie - czymś to grozi?
> 
> pozdrawiam,
> Paweł


Po pierwsze to gdzie jest Hytryulik?  :wink: 

A na powaznie to ja bym:
 - sprawdzil czy CR wogole dziala (czytaj jaka jest twardosc, Fe, Mn wody przed i po filtrze)
 - sprawdzil czy jest pobierana solanka
 - sprawdzil czy jest dobrze plukany ( a wiaderkiem zmierzyl ile wody na minuty w czasie plukania leci)
 - sprobowal reanimacji chlorem

 - jesli wszystko zawiedzie i filtr ma tylko usuwac Fe i Mn (twardosc nie jest problemem), to wywalil CR i zasypal zlozem odzelaziajacym (jesli parametry wody pozwola).

Jaki masz hydrofor? Z workiem czy bez?

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> A na powaznie to ja bym:
>  - sprawdzil czy CR wogole dziala


Faktycznie masz rację. Nie ma to jak podejście amatora :oops: , tzn. końcowego Użytkownika (kiedyś ta rutyna mnie zabije :Sad: ).
*Czarkos78*, kup tester w sklepie akwaryjnym na tardość ogólną, nazywa się to *tester GH.* Kosztuje to 25-35 zł.
Wymiary butli już są znane (10' x 54"). Napisz jaką dokładnie masz głowicę, jeżeli jest to Clack, tu masz linka z obrazkami:
http://www.clackcorp.com/downloads/2721_CVFA_DOMESTIC.pdf

----------


## czarkos78

CR na pewno działa, wyniki badań z laboratorium wskazywały i wskazują na redukcję Fe, Mn i twardości. Solanka schodzi. 
Mógłbyś napisać coś więcej o tym płukaniu/wiaderku  :stir the pot: ?
Do chlorowania się zabieram jak pies do jeża - prawda to, że chlor ma stać w instalacji przez 2 dni żeby zadziałał?
Hydrofor jest bez przepony.
Podkreślę raz jeszcze, że ta oleistość to efekt przejściowy - jak już zejdzie ze 2m3 wody to nie ma po niej śladu. Ale dla mnie to aż 2m3 ... i drzewiej oleistości nie było.

Głowica to WS1 CI!

A co do tematu bakterii kolegi powyżej to robiłem raz badanie na bakterie (woda po CR): kran mocno przepłukałem, butelkę szklaną odparzyłem, nalałem, zawiozłem do labu przy wodociągach i wyszło zero bakterii po iluśtam godzinach inkubacji. Warunki pobierania dalekie od sterylnych, więc nie taki diabeł straszny. Chyba, że wyniki kłamią?

----------


## Jastrząb

> CR na pewno działa, wyniki badań z laboratorium wskazywały i wskazują na redukcję Fe, Mn i twardości. Solanka schodzi. 
> Mógłbyś napisać coś więcej o tym płukaniu/wiaderku ?


Pierwszy etap to plukanie. Zeby dobrze sie zloze wyplukalo, to strumien wody musi byc odpowiedni. Jesli glowica sie bardzo zanieczyscila, albo serwis zle to ustawil, to plucze sie za wolno, i wtedy moze jakis syf na zlozu zostaje. Zwlaszcza ze masz hydrofor bez worka. W hydroforze czesciowo sie utlenia zelazo czego efektem jest taka brazowa maź, mozna by okreslic ze tlusta. Jesli masz mozliwosc spuscic wode z hydroforu kurkiem ktory jest na dnie zbiornika, to zobacz czy to co brazowe leci z hydroforu to to samo co CI leci z kranu. Co nie zmienia faktu ze zastanawiajace, czemu tego wczesniej nie bylo.

Moja propozycja - wyczysc hydrofor. Spusc z niego wode dolnym zaworem, przeplucz solidnie pare razy. Na jego dnie zbiera sie utlenione zelazo. Moze ten brazowy syf to wlasnie zelazo. Zloze pluczesz brudna woda. 




> Do chlorowania się zabieram jak pies do jeża - prawda to, że chlor ma stać w instalacji przez 2 dni żeby zadziałał?


Mi chodzilo o chlorowanie samego zloza, tak mocniejsza regeneracja niz sola. Ale filtr dziala, (redukcja zanieczyszczen potwierdzona testem) to mozesz sobie odpuscic.

marcin

----------


## czarkos78

No tak, ale jeśli coś mi się w hydroforze osadza, to chyba bym tę żółtą/pomarańczową/oleistą wodę miał cały czas, a nie tylko po regeneracji?
Można jakoś bezboleśnie sprawdzić, czy przepływ podczas regeneracji jest na odpowiednim poziomie? Jastrząb, pisałeś coś o wiaderku i minutach, ale nie wiem o co kaman  :sad:  Gdzie to wiaderko zainstalować?

----------


## Jastrząb

> No tak, ale jeśli coś mi się w hydroforze osadza, to chyba bym tę żółtą/pomarańczową/oleistą wodę miał cały czas, a nie tylko po regeneracji?
> Można jakoś bezboleśnie sprawdzić, czy przepływ podczas regeneracji jest na odpowiednim poziomie? Jastrząb, pisałeś coś o wiaderku i minutach, ale nie wiem o co kaman  Gdzie to wiaderko zainstalować?


W czasie normalnej pracy zloze wylapie/zatrzyma w sposob mechaniczny to co sie nazbieralo w hydroforze i wpada do filtra.
Idac od gory zloza, na samej gorze bedzie wylapywalo duuzo brudu, potem coraz mniej.

Ale w czasie plukania zloze jest wzbuzone, i syf lata wszedzie, osadzajac sie rownomiernie w calej objetosci zloza nawet przy samym dnie. Potem odkrecasz kran i pomalu syf z dna filtra jest wymywany do instalacji.

Wyjmuj rure od popluczyn z kanalizacji. WLacz regeneracje i zobacz co najpierw plynie z filtra. Beda to zanieczysczenia ktore zatrzymaly sie na samej gorze filtra. Jesli to bedzie taka sama brazowa tlusta maz jak w rurach, to moze powyzsza teroeia jest sluszna?

Do wiaderka wkladasz rure ktora plyna do kanalizacji popluczyny. Mierzysz czas i objetosc, i wiesz czy nic sie w glowicy nie pozatykalo i filtr jest plukany z dobra predkosci.

Hydrofor wyczyszczisz w godzine. Wydaje mi sie ze gra warta swieczki.

marcin

----------


## free_shop

> Można jakoś bezboleśnie sprawdzić, czy przepływ podczas regeneracji jest na odpowiednim poziomie?


Można bezboleśnie sprawdzić, czy masz poprawnie ustawione czasy regeneracji.
Naciskasz "next" i "dół" jednocześnie przez 3 sekundy, naciskając "next" spisujesz czasy poszczególnych etapów: 1,2,3. Aby powrócić naciskasz "reg".
Możesz też spróbować wyjąć gumkę z kolanka, do którego jest podłączony wąż popłuczny i wymusić regenerację ręczną.

----------


## czarkos78

Ok, rozumiem o co chodzi z płukaniem hydroforu. Dzięki Jastrząb, robota w sam raz na Święto Pracy  :big grin:  Nie wiem tylko jak ja ten hydrofor wyczyszczę przy odłączonej wodzie, ale coś wymyślę. No i jeszcze nabijanie ciśnienia.

Czasy spisane według przepisu free_shopa:
1 backwash 16min
2 brine dn 90min
3 backwash 4min
4 rinse 4min
5 kg fill 5.8
capacity d 115 m3
salt remaining off

Reasumując, najprawdopodobniej przyczyną oleistej wody jest syf odkładający się w wymienniku i hydroforze. Hydrofor wyczyszczę. A jak później wyczyścić CR? Zwiększyć czas backwash albo rinse?

----------


## free_shop

> 4 rinse 4min


Zwiększ płukanie (rinse) np. do 8 minut. Jeżeli to poskutkuje, możesz spróbować wywalić drugi backwash (poz. nr 3).
Tak, jak napisał Jastrząb, jeżeli masz kurek na dole zbiornika hydroforowego. to go odkręć na parę minut. Ja stosuję tylko takie płukanie (ono wystarcza). Mam przykre doświadczenia z ponownym zamontowaniem uszczelki we włazie rewizyjnym zbiornika.

----------


## small7

Można  też spróbować kilka razy przepłukać filtr tylko na backwashu pomijając inne cykle. Dobrze by było zobaczyć jak wyglądają popłuczyny.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Można  też spróbować kilka razy przepłukać filtr tylko na backwashu pomijając inne cykle. Dobrze by było zobaczyć jak wyglądają popłuczyny.


To juz mu pisalem. Wyciagnac rure popluczna z kanalizacji wsadzic do wiaderka i zobaczyc co plynie  na poczatku backwash'a. Jesli takie same brazowe cos jak z kranu, to znaczy zrodlem brudu jest wlasnie hydrofor.

marcin

----------


## czarkos78

Hydrofor przepłukany kilkukrotnie. Rzeczywiście woda przy pierwszym płukaniu wyglądała jak ta po regeneracji. Teraz wypadałoby jeszcze przepłukać złoże, i tu mam jeszcze dwa pytania.

Jak wymusić sam backwash? Trzeba zmienić całą procedurę zgodnie z instrukcją dla instalatora?

 Właśnie przeglądam tę instrukcję i widzę, że domyślna procedura to backwash-brine-rinse-fill. U mnie jest ustawione backwash-brine-backwash-rinse. To źle, dobrze, czy bez znaczenia?

----------


## free_shop

Drugi backwash to tylko zabezpieczenie. Chociaż w twoim przypadku może to być również przyczyną brudnej wody po regeneracji.
Jeżeli chcesz ręcznie wypłukać filtr, to;
- zakręć wodę na dopływie filtra
- naciśnij "regen" przez 3 s
- naciskaj "reg" aż na wyświetlaczu pokaże Ci się 3 (backwash)
- odkręć wodę
- poczekaj do zakóńczenia regeneracji
Czas płukania wstecznego możesz dowolnie regulować. Wyjmij po prostu wtyczkę z kontaktu).

----------


## czarkos78

Dzięki za instrukcję, zastosuję ją przy najbliższej planowanej regeneracji i dam znać co wyszło. Nie chcę tego robić wcześniej, bo jak to nic nie da, to znowu przez tydzień czy dwa będę się denerwować oleistą wodą z kranów. Możesz zdradzić, skąd tak dobrze znasz klawiszologię głowicy? I jaka jest różnica pomiędzy backwash i rinse? Jakieś źródło wiedzy?

----------


## free_shop

> jaka jest różnica pomiędzy backwash i rinse? Jakieś źródło wiedzy?


Źródło wiedzy to ja :wink: .
Backwash, to tzw. płukanie wsteczne. Woda surowa (nieuzdatniona) płynie od dołu, wzrusza złoże i wywala wszystkie zanieczyszczenia do kanalizacji.
Rinse, to płukanie końcowe. Woda płynie od góry (tak jak podczas filtracji), "układa" złoże i wywala brudną wodę z płukania wstecznego.
To tak w skrócie.
PS. męczenie się z głowicami to moja praca :Smile: .

----------


## czarkos78

Zatem, po krótkich bojach z płukaniem zbiornika hydroforowego, sytuacja wróciła do normy  :smile:  Norma oznacza u mnie to, że po regeneracji muszę spuścić około 0.5 m3 by woda była zdatna do użytku.
Dziękuję za pomoc wszelkim forumowym źródłom wiedzy które przyczyniły się do tegoż sukcesu.

----------


## bazic

> Zatem, po krótkich bojach z płukaniem zbiornika hydroforowego, sytuacja wróciła do normy  Norma oznacza u mnie to, że po regeneracji muszę spuścić około 0.5 m3 by woda była zdatna do użytku.
> Dziękuję za pomoc wszelkim forumowym źródłom wiedzy które przyczyniły się do tegoż sukcesu.


A czy Ty przypadkiem nie masz zbiornika hydroforowego z przeponą???

U nas wczoraj właśnie się okazało, że winowajcą wszelkich zapachów i złego smaku wody była pęknięta przepona (na zgrzewie) - woda dostawała się do metalowej osłony zbiornika i tam powodowała korozję.
Po 2-3 krotnym napełnieniu zbiornika i jego opróźnieniu - było ok. aż do kolejnego 1-2 dniowego przestoju...

dziś oddaję przeponę do wulkanizatora  :wink:

----------


## Radiowiec

Witajcie po długim czasie, odświeżam temat, bo mam ciekawe zadanie dla specjalistów. Moje problemy ze smrodem udało się częściowo rozwiązać. Może to być trop dla innych. Pomogło solidne przechlorowanie kolumny oraz zbiornika na ciepłą wodę. Zapaszek powoli zaczyna wracać, więc pewnie wiosną spróbuje jeszcze przechlorować studnię. 

Jeden z kolegów wspominał, że u niego problemem jest brudna woda po regeneracji. Mam niestety to samo od niedawna. Wizyta serwisu nie pomogła, pan twierdził, że się jeszcze z tym nie spotkał. U mnie woda bezpośrednio po regeneracji przypomina Fantę. Trzeba spuścić 300-500 litrów, aby była ładniejsza, a przed samą regeneracją jest już kryształ. Czasy miałem takie:

-backwash - 10
- dn brine - 90
-backwash - 1
- rinse - 8

Wziąłem się sam za to i oto moje obserwacje. Po odkręceniu głowicy na górze unosiła się duża ilość nieutlenionego żelaza. To samo wraca do zbiornika solanki. Zasypanie zbiornika 40 kilogramami soli wystarcza na 2 miesiące. Poszedłem tropem nieutlenionego żelaza. Odłączyłem rurę od kanalizacji i zastąpiłem ją wężem ogrodowym. Puściłem regenerację ręcznie, odłączając prąd. Zwiększyłem czasy:

-backwash - 16
- rinse - 20

Obserwowałem. Na backwashu leciała lura, dopiero pod koniec woda zrobiła się żółta. Następuje rinse i o dziwo - woda jest krystalicznie czysta. Przez cały cykl 20 minut leci super woda. Myślę - załatwione. Ale po zakończeniu rinse i normalnym uruchomieniu złoża - z kranu znów leci syf. Spuszczenie kolejnych 400 litrów pomaga. Do kolejnej regeneracji woda jest piękna, mięciutka. Zaznaczam, że nawet ta brudna, która leci po regeneracji, jest miękka (sprawdzone testerem) czyli filtr działa. Następuje natomiast jakiś problem z wypłukaniem. 

Kolejne obserwacje - problem pojawił się jesienią i zimą, gdy mam mały pobór wody. Latem - podlewanie trawnika - nie ma tego zjawiska. Zrobiłem więc mały test i na chwilę uruchomiłem kran zewnętrzny z niezudatnioną wodą prosto ze studni. Poleciała pomarańczowa woda. Zauważyłem też, że bardzo szybko zalepia mi się filtr wstępny 100 mikron. Praktycznie po dwóch tygodniach dławi ciśnienie wody. 

Kolejna ciekawostka - po regeneracji woda brudna, więc spuściłem tych 400 litrów i zaczęła robić się ładna. Postanowiłem zaraz po tym wymienić filtr wstępny. Zamknąłem więc wodę na dopływie, wymieniłem filtr i ponownie otworzyłem zawór. Efekt? Woda znów pomarańczowa, a nie robiłem regeneracji! 

Jestem niemal pewien, że problemem jest u mnie woda w studni. Być może pogorszyły się jej parametry, do tego mały pobór i zbiera się dużo żelaza utlenionego. Tym syfem płukany jest filtr i stąd ten efekt. Nie mogę tylko rozgryźć jednego - dlaczego podczas rinse woda jest idealnie czysta? 

Jeśli ktokolwiek chciałby podjąć się pomocy, będę bardzo wdzięczny. 

Pozdrawiam, Michał.

----------


## qbek17

Etap Rinse (szybkie płukanie) odbywa się dużym przepływem (takim jak przy Backwashu) i w takim kierunku jak w czasie pracy (z góry na dół kolumny).

Normalnym wytłumaczeniem czystej wody w tym etapie byłoby to, że jest to woda już filtrowana, tzn nawet jak wpada brudna to cały brud zostaje na złożu i na wyjściu mamy wodę czystą. Niestety nijak do tej teorii nie pasuje brudna woda w kranie zaraz po zakończeniu regeneracji. Chyba, że jest pobór wody w czasie regeneracji - wtedy głowica może puszczać wodę surową w instalację.

Czy próbowałeś złapać trochę tej wody płynącej podczas etapu Rinse? Czy nadal jest taka klarowna jak chwilę postoi?

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli miałeś ustawione 10 min Backwashu (i jak się okazało to było za mało) to przez jakiś czas złoże nie było dopłukiwane i akumulowało w sobie żelazo. Może teraz już jego pojemność się zapełniła i nie jest w stanie więcej zatrzymać. W czasie regeneracji częściowo się tą pojemność przywraca, ale może w tym przypadku (całkowitego wyczerpania złoża) regeneracja nie kończy się tak szybko jak powinna i osady są jeszcze wymywane podczas pierwszych godzin pracy?? To taka teoria dopasowywana do objawów - nie żeby był to sprawdzony sposób  :wink: 

Dla złoża Crystal-Right jest procedura mycia chemicznego (węglanem sodu) - z tego co widziałem można w ten sposób solidnie złoże doczyścić i przywrócić mu sporą pojemność. Może warto spróbować?

----------


## Radiowiec

Kuba, dzięki za pomoc. 

Spróbuję pewnie tej regeneracji węglanem, ale najpierw muszę go zdobyć. Nie ukrywam, że trochę się boję robić to samodzielnie, bo ostatnio prawie się pochorowałem chlorując instalację  :smile:  

Woda wyłapana podczas Rinse jest czysta przez długi czas, tzn. po kilku minutach już ją wylewałem z wiadra. 

Nie wiem, czy pojemność złoża mogła się wyczerpać po dwóch latach używania. Byłby to niezły numer szczególnie, że backwash został zmniejszony na 10 minut dopiero we wrześniu ubiegłego roku. Dodam, że po sobotniej regeneracji z 16 minutowym backwashem i 15 minutowym rinse, z kranu leciała żółta, ale nie pomarańczowa woda. Więc jakiś postęp jest. Zastanawia mnie natomiast, że do zbiornika solanki wraca woda z utlenionym żelazem. 

Serwisu już nie chcę wołać, bo pan mimo szczerych chęci sobie z tym nie radzi. Ogranicza się do chlorowania i tyle. A ja jestem tylko lżejszy o sporą kasę.

----------


## qbek17

Do zbiornika solanki leci woda taka jak do kranów zaraz po zakończeniu regeneracji. Można to ominąć przez inne ustawienie głowicy (tak aby napełnianie solanki odbywało się kilka godzin przed regeneracją, a nie zaraz po niej).

Procedura z węglanem jest dosyć prosta od strony technicznej (wlewasz roztwór do zbiornika solanki), ale zawsze jest to zabawa z chemią... 

Z tym wyczerpaniem pojemności chodziło mi o to, że przez te dwa lata regeneracja mogła przywracać złożu powiedzmy 90% pojemności początkowej, a pozostałe 10% było ciągle wyczerpane... po iluśtam powtórzeniach złoże może być tak nasycone, że nie przyjmuje więcej... 
Próbowałeś robić regenerację większą dawką soli, albo podwójną (dwa razy pod rząd)? Najcenniejsze byłyby informacje z obserwacji wody płuczącej.

----------


## Radiowiec

Kuba,

Czy uważasz, że źródło problemu mogłoby pochodzić z solanki, która jest de facto w tej chwili brudna? Tzn. skoro solankuję złoże wodą z zawartością żelaza utlenionego, to w zasadzie tego złoża nie regeneruję? Może spróbować z wylaniem całej wody ze zbiornika solanki, napełnienie go wodą czystą i zrobienie regeneracji? Można też np. wydłużyć cykl do 180 minut z dolaniem do solanki chloru? 

Obserwacje wody płuczącej? Masz na myśli backwash? Jeśli tak, to wyglądało to w ten sposób, że po starcie backwashu leciała lura, a po paru minutach już woda żółta. Tak było do końca, woda nigdy podczas backwashu nie zrobiła się czysta, jak podczas rinse. W ubiegłym tygodniu zrobiłem płukanie ręczne trwające około 20 minut - woda miała barwę lekko żółtą i taka następnie poleciała z kranu po skończonej regeneracji.

Tak sobie jeszcze myślę, że gdyby wina leżała po stronie złoża, to w pierwszej kolejności przestałoby usuwać twardość. A tak jak pisałem - nawet ta woda brudna, która leci z kranu po regeneracji, ma twardość 1 stopnia.

----------


## qbek17

Aż tak daleko bym nie wybiegał, tzn nie sądzę aby solanka z żelazem w ogóle nie regenerowała złoża, ale przy takim reżimie pracy jest to płukanie brudnego złoża, tylko trochę mniej brudną wodą. Wracając do twoich obserwacji z pierwszego posta (o filtrze 100 um, i kranu na zewnątrz) to czy sprawdzałeś ponownie jakość/skład tej wody?  

Myślę, że zamiast wylewać już zrobioną solankę i wydłużać cykle, przestaw w głowicy kolejność cykli i czasy regeneracji na takie:
1) Fill (w kg - tyle ile do tej pory lub trochę więcej)
2) Softening (czas minimum 240 min - żeby dać czas na rozpuszczenie soli)
3) Backwash (czas np. 6 min)
4) Softening (czas ok 2 min)
5) Backwash (czas np. 6 min)
6) Softening (czas ok 2 min)
7) Backwash (czas np. 6 min)
8 )  Brine (czas 90 min)
9) Rinse (czas np. 6 min)

Czasy możesz dostosować obserwując wodę wypływającą do kanalizacji - jeśli np. w którymś cyklu płukania woda leci czysta już po 2 minutach to nie ma sensu płukanie przez kolejne 4 minuty.

Mi też się wydaje, że to nie kwestia samej pracy złoża tylko jego fizycznego zabrudzenia/niedopłukiwania.

----------


## Radiowiec

Ok, ale to wszystko mam ustawić na jedną próbę, czy już tak zostawić na stałe? 

Druga kwestia - jak ustawić to "softening"? Nie zauważyłem u siebie tej opcji - tzn. softening jest u mnie pierwszym "migającym" cyklem, tylko bez wartości minutowych. Kurcze, nie spotkałem się z tym na żadnym etapie ustawień głowicy. 

Problem jest dość zastanawiający, bo w tym wątku pewien kolega wspominał, że miał objaw brudnej wody po regeneracji od pierwszego uruchomienia filtra. Czyli u niego nie mogło raczej dojść do sytuacji "zapchania" złoża. 

Kuba, napisz jeszcze proszę, czy mogę np. spróbować regeneracji samym chlorem? Tzn. na etapie brine włożyć rurkę do zbiornika z podchlorynem? Ile tego powinna głowica zassać? 

Pozdrowienia i dzięki za dotychczasową pomoc.

----------


## qbek17

Myślę, że efekty zmiany ustawień możesz zobaczyć dopiero po kilku regeneracjach, ale ja bym tak zostawił - ewentualnie zawsze będziesz mógł wrócić do starych ustawień.
Jest możliwość ustawienia Softening (pracy) jako etapu regeneracji. Musisz najpierw dostać się do programowania kolejności etapów regeneracji, poustawiać je, a dopiero potem ustawiasz ich czasy (według wcześniej wybranej kolejności).

O ile pamiętam to u kolegi z podobnym problemem też było coś nie tak z płukaniem... 

CR lubi chlor i może być chlorem płukany/regenerowany. Co do konkretnej dawki to już gorzej bo nigdzie nie ma oficjalnej informacji. Osobiście bym trochę rozcieńczył podchloryn. Myślę, że najwygodniej będzie po prostu wlać trochę podchlorynu do zbiornika solanki i dolać wody.

----------


## small7

Kolego Radiowiec tak z ciekawości spytam czy masz zamontowany hydrofor czy zbiornik przeponowy?

----------


## Radiowiec

Small

Mam zbiornik przeponowy.

----------


## small7

> Small
> 
> Mam zbiornik przeponowy.


ok. a poradziłeś sobie z brudną wodą?

----------


## Radiowiec

Niestety, nie do końca. Po wczorajszej regeneracji woda lekko żółta, po spuszczeniu ok. 100 litrów jest już klarowna.

----------


## small7

Jak się nie poprawi to trzeba sprawdzić czy osoba, która uruchamiała dobrze zaprogramowała głowicę  tj pojemność złoża i twardość wody wejściowej.

----------


## marcos

Ja mam podobny kłopot bo woda po regeneracji 'brudna' jeszcze ze 2 dni. Poziom żelaza bardzo wysoki (mierzony testerem akwarystycznym). Przeczytąłem wątek i wyczyściłem zbiornik na sól bo po ponad roku użytkowania totalnie zapuszczony. Zmieniłem też kolejność kroków regeneracji. W tej chwili mam:
fill 8.55kg (jak wyliczyć poprawną ilość soli)
softening 300
backwash 10
softening 2
backwash 10
brine dn 90
rinse 12

Stan wody po regeneracji trochę się polepszył ale żelaza ciągle dużo i trzeba tych dwóch dni żeby zeszło do normalnego pozionu (prawie '0'). Odpala się regeneracja czasowa co 2 tyg. bo objętościowo nie dociągamy. Co ewentualnie zmienić - który krok zmienić/zwiększyć? Poradźcie bo z sobotę kolejne płukanie.
.Głowica to WS1 CI i 40l CRa.

----------


## qbek17

> Ja mam podobny kłopot bo woda po regeneracji 'brudna' jeszcze ze 2 dni. Poziom żelaza bardzo wysoki (mierzony testerem akwarystycznym). Przeczytąłem wątek i wyczyściłem zbiornik na sól bo po ponad roku użytkowania totalnie zapuszczony. Zmieniłem też kolejność kroków regeneracji. W tej chwili mam:
> fill 8.55kg (jak wyliczyć poprawną ilość soli)
> softening 300
> backwash 10
> softening 2
> backwash 10
> brine dn 90
> rinse 12
> 
> ...


Masz bardzo dziwne te ustawienia. Tu masz tabelę z ustawieniami dla każdego systemu http://alamowaterpoland.com/ftp/ulotki/cr100_PL.pdf
Ustaw to według tej tabeli. Później zrób regenerację węglanem według tej procedury http://alamowaterpoland.com/ftp/ulot...h_regen_PL.pdf
Dopłucz złoże ręcznie - kilka razy zrób backwash i rinse (naprzemiennie po kilka - kilkanaście minut) aż uzyskasz klarowną wodę.

----------


## small7

> Ja mam podobny kłopot bo woda po regeneracji 'brudna' jeszcze ze 2 dni. Poziom żelaza bardzo wysoki (mierzony testerem akwarystycznym). Przeczytąłem wątek i wyczyściłem zbiornik na sól bo po ponad roku użytkowania totalnie zapuszczony. Zmieniłem też kolejność kroków regeneracji. W tej chwili mam:
> fill 8.55kg (jak wyliczyć poprawną ilość soli)
> softening 300
> backwash 10
> softening 2
> backwash 10
> brine dn 90
> rinse 12
> 
> ...


A ile masz złoża lub ewentualnie jaka jest wielkość butli? Co ile masz ustawione płukanie objętościowe i jaka jest twardość wody surowej?

----------


## qbek17

> A ile masz złoża lub ewentualnie jaka jest wielkość butli?





> Głowica to WS1 CI i 40l CRa.


 :smile:

----------


## marcos

> A ile masz złoża lub ewentualnie jaka jest wielkość butli? Co ile masz ustawione płukanie objętościowe i jaka jest twardość wody surowej?


no to wyniki  po całości:
Azot azotanowy 0.166/0.038 [mgNO3/l;mgNO3-N/l] Azot Azotynowy 0.002/0.001 [mgNO2/l;mgNO2-N/l] Azot amonowy 0.036/0.028 [mgNH4/l;[mgNH4-N/l] Chlor wolny 0.12 mgCl2/l Mangan 0.298 mgMn/l Żelazo 1.71 mgFe/l Twardość 132 mgCaCO3/l Barwa 59 Przewodność 244 pH 7.9

objętośćiowe wylicza na ok 8m ale w ciągu 14 dni nigdy nie dociągamy więc leci  co drugi tydzień  w sobotę nad ranem

----------


## -=MaNI=-

Witam.
Podepnę się do wątku z takim samym problemem, być może mój przypadek pomoże w postawieniu odpowiedniej diagnozy.
Mieszkam w domu jednorodzinnym, mam wodę z wodociągów, kolor biały, bez żadnych przebarwień itp.. Jestem totalnym laikiem w branży wodno-kanalizacyjnej i spora część skrótów używanych we wcześniejszych wypowiedziach jest dla mnie "czarną magią", więc proszę o wyrozumiałość w tej kwestii. Używam stacji do uzdatniania wody firmy Epuro (pod nazwą Viessmann Aquahome). Do niedawna miałem sporadyczne przypadki (raz na 2-3 miesiące) występowania "oleistości" wody, które trwały około 7-8 dni. W określeniu "oleistości" nie chodzi bynajmniej o zapach, a raczej swego rodzaju film, który pozostawał np. na dłoniach czy włosach, które można było postawić na irokeza bez żelu  :Smile: . 5 dni temu padł mi piec i zmuszony byłem podgrzewać wodę w zbiorniku przy pomocy grzałki do czasu naprawy pieca (jakieś 36 godzin). No i oczywiście żona wsadziła swoje 5 groszy i nagrzała wodę do 85 stopni. Od tego czasu ciepła woda zajeżdża gazem (takim jak z kuchenki) pomieszanym z zapachem rdzy - zaznaczam, że nie siarkowodorem. Do dziś zrobiłem 3 regeneracje złoża a smrodek pozostaje nadal tak samo intensywny, jak na początku. Mam świadomość, że woda w zbiorniku musi się wymienić, więc czekam cierpliwie, być może za kilka dni będzie ok. Nie mniej jednak opisuję swój przypadek dla dobra społeczności.
Gorąco pozdrawiam Forumowiczów. 
Marcin

----------


## Radiowiec

Witajcie ponownie.

Znalazłem źródło mojego problemu z brudną wodą po regeneracji. Jest nią zbyt słaba pompa głębinowa. Po wielu próbach wpadłem na pomysł zmiany parametrów załączania pompy. Podniosłem ciśnienie do 4 bar, a pompa załącza się już przy 3 barach. W domu cały czas było więc solidne ciśnienie. Kilka dni po tym nastąpiła regeneracja. Woda czyściutka! 

Niestety, zgodnie z moimi przewidywaniami pompa na takich ustawieniach długo nie pożyje i już widać, że przestała dawać radę. Obecnie nie jest w stanie dopompować ciśnienia do 4 bar w momencie, gdy włączony jest pobliski kran. To oznacza konieczność wymiany. Woda po regeneracji znów jest oczywiście ruda. 

Pytanie do Was (pewnie głównie do Kuby) - pompy o jakich parametrach mam szukać, aby dawała radę solidnie wypłukać CR? Gdzieś w karcie Alamo wyczytałem, że prędkość płukania ma być 20m3?! Toż to potwór, nie pompa. Nie znam niestety dokładnie parametrów studni, ale obecna pompa ma wydajność ok. 50 litrów na minutę i wody w studni nie braknie. Zakładam, że moc minimum 1,5 kW, wydajność 90 litrów? Poradźcie coś, proszę. 

Pozdrawiam,
Michał

----------


## qbek17

> Witajcie ponownie.
> 
> Znalazłem źródło mojego problemu z brudną wodą po regeneracji. Jest nią zbyt słaba pompa głębinowa. Po wielu próbach wpadłem na pomysł zmiany parametrów załączania pompy. Podniosłem ciśnienie do 4 bar, a pompa załącza się już przy 3 barach. W domu cały czas było więc solidne ciśnienie. Kilka dni po tym nastąpiła regeneracja. Woda czyściutka! 
> 
> Niestety, zgodnie z moimi przewidywaniami pompa na takich ustawieniach długo nie pożyje i już widać, że przestała dawać radę. Obecnie nie jest w stanie dopompować ciśnienia do 4 bar w momencie, gdy włączony jest pobliski kran. To oznacza konieczność wymiany. Woda po regeneracji znów jest oczywiście ruda. 
> 
> Pytanie do Was (pewnie głównie do Kuby) - pompy o jakich parametrach mam szukać, aby dawała radę solidnie wypłukać CR? Gdzieś w karcie Alamo wyczytałem, że prędkość płukania ma być 20m3?! Toż to potwór, nie pompa. Nie znam niestety dokładnie parametrów studni, ale obecna pompa ma wydajność ok. 50 litrów na minutę i wody w studni nie braknie. Zakładam, że moc minimum 1,5 kW, wydajność 90 litrów? Poradźcie coś, proszę. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Michał


Przepływ owszem 20 m3/h ale też na 1 m2 powierzchni. A domowe butle to ułamek tej powierzchni. Do płukania butli 13" potrzeba przepływu ok 29 l/min. Dobierając pompę trzeba też patrzeć na jej charakterystykę - jaką daje wydajność w zależności od ciśnienia (wysokości podnoszenia). Żeby płukać filtr potrzebujesz ciśnienia ok 3-4 bar, do tego dodaj opory przepływu zanim woda dotrze do filtra (rury, kolanka, zawory, itp) i wychodzi, że pompa powinna dawać te 30 l/min przy ciśnieniu 5-6 bar. Do tego przydałby się jakiś zapas  :smile:

----------


## Radiowiec

Ok, w takim razie uporządkujmy wiedzę, bo na pewno wielu osobom się to przyda. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że:

Jeśli pompa ma maksymalną wydajność np.90 l/min i maksymalne ciśnienie pracy 9 bar, oznacza to, że te 90 litrów osiągane jest właśnie przy 9 barach? Analogicznie - 60 l/min przy 6 barach i tak dalej? Jak policzyć to, co napisał Kuba, że pompa powinna dawać 30 l/min przy 5-6 barach? 

Moja obecna pompa z ledwością pompuje do 4 bar, a przy włączonym kranie nie może osiągnąć tej wartości. Pamiętam, że zaraz po wprowadzeniu, nocne płukanie CR mogło obudzić cały dom. Butla aż się bujała od ciśnienia płukania. Teraz wiem, że przepływ jest dużo słabszy. Rozumiem, że wydajność pompy może się zmniejszyć - ale z jakich powodów? 

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## qbek17

> Ok, w takim razie uporządkujmy wiedzę, bo na pewno wielu osobom się to przyda. Czy dobrze rozumiem, że:
> 
> Jeśli pompa ma maksymalną wydajność np.90 l/min i maksymalne ciśnienie pracy 9 bar, oznacza to, że te 90 litrów osiągane jest właśnie przy 9 barach? Analogicznie - 60 l/min przy 6 barach i tak dalej? Jak policzyć to, co napisał Kuba, że pompa powinna dawać 30 l/min przy 5-6 barach?


Dokładnie odwrotnie. Maksymalną wydajność osiągnie przy minimalnym ciśnieniu  :smile:  Im większe ciśnienie pracy tym mniejsza wydajność, i tak aż do punktu maksymalnego ciśnienia i prawie zerowej wydajności. Spójrz na przykładowy wykres: http://epompa.pl/pliki_ed/image/pomp...kterystyka.jpg





> Moja obecna pompa z ledwością pompuje do 4 bar, a przy włączonym kranie nie może osiągnąć tej wartości. Pamiętam, że zaraz po wprowadzeniu, nocne płukanie CR mogło obudzić cały dom. Butla aż się bujała od ciśnienia płukania. Teraz wiem, że przepływ jest dużo słabszy. Rozumiem, że wydajność pompy może się zmniejszyć - ale z jakich powodów? 
> 
> Pozdrowienia!


Wydajność pompy nie zależy tylko od pompy. Przepływ może być zaburzony przez zatykanie filtrów, zatykanie studni, osady, opory na zaworach, rurach itd. Jeśli wydajność zmienia się w czasie to raczej zmieniają się wszystkie inne parametry, ale nie te pompy.

----------


## malyszek2

Witojcie  :bye: 

Pytanie jak zwykle do ludzi którzy już mi pomogli z uzdatnianiem wody qbek17 i Jastrząb
ale nie tylko do nich, kto ma wiedzę i doświadczenie niech radzi.

Po paru miesiącach uzdatniania  CR oczywiście w CWU woda śmierdzi.
wyjąłem anode mag. nie pomogło.
płukanie i czyszczenie pomaga na dzień góra 2 i smród ciągle narasta
codziennie woda podgrzewana powyżej 70 st. C.

A teraz meritum.

Czy Anoda tytanowa (elektryczna)  pomoże?????????
niby niweluje to i owo z zapachem łącznie i dodaje tlen.
A cena że hoho.
i głównie stąd pytania i moje wahanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witojcie 
> 
> Pytanie jak zwykle do ludzi którzy już mi pomogli z uzdatnianiem wody qbek17 i Jastrząb
> ale nie tylko do nich, kto ma wiedzę i doświadczenie niech radzi.
> 
> Po paru miesiącach uzdatniania  CR oczywiście w CWU woda śmierdzi.
> wyjąłem anode mag. nie pomogło.
> płukanie i czyszczenie pomaga na dzień góra 2 i smród ciągle narasta
> codziennie woda podgrzewana powyżej 70 st. C.
> ...


Anoda generalnie stanowi ochrone galwaniczna zbiornika. Magnezowa potrafi w jakiejs reakcji chemicznej produkować zapaszek. WIec jesli na zdrowy po jej wyjęciu zapaszek nie zniknał to źródło problemu musi leżeć gdzie indziej i tytanowa niczego nie zmieni.

----------


## malyszek2

czyli zapewnienia producentów o kant d.... rozbić.

dzisiaj pokłoniłem się mocniej nad swoją wodą
zebrałem takie dane:

-surowa woda przed uzdatniaczem też śmierdzi nie tak mocno ale jednak.
-po przejściu przez CR-100 nie ma zapachu i gotowana w czajniku też bezwonna.
-z CWU  podgrzana podaje.
- zauważony w filtrze sznurowym osadzający się szlam który również śmierdzi.
posiadam naczynie przeponowe i coś mi świta że jest poniekąd winowajcą.

ale co się mogło wydarzyć że przez 2 miesiące było wszystko OK i nagle zaczęły się dziać zapachy. 

Panowie jakieś pomysły, konkluzje, coś może z doświadczenia osobistego?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> czyli zapewnienia producentów o kant d.... rozbić.
> 
> dzisiaj pokłoniłem się mocniej nad swoją wodą
> zebrałem takie dane:
> 
> -surowa woda przed uzdatniaczem też śmierdzi nie tak mocno ale jednak.
> -po przejściu przez CR-100 nie ma zapachu i gotowana w czajniku też bezwonna.
> -z CWU  podgrzana podaje.
> - zauważony w filtrze sznurowym osadzający się szlam który również śmierdzi.
> ...


Są sytuacje w których wymiana anody na tytanowa faktycznie pomaga. Wiec producenci chca sprzedac choć pewnie nie do konca wiedza czemu to czasem pomaga. Zreszta i ja nigdy nie znalezlem konkretnych danych. U mnie akurat pomogło. Waliło jajami i to nie od razu po jakimś czasie od wprowadzenia się. Przy czym u mnie nie było CR'a tylko odżelaziacz. W tym samym czasie wymieniłem anode i napowietrzyłem wode ze studni, Pomogło.

SKad ta woda, ze z wodociagu czy studni?

----------


## qbek17

> ale co się mogło wydarzyć że przez 2 miesiące było wszystko OK i nagle zaczęły się dziać zapachy. 
> 
> Panowie jakieś pomysły, konkluzje, coś może z doświadczenia osobistego?


Na tą chwilę jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to zmiana składu wody...

----------


## malyszek2

[QUOTE=
SKad ta woda, ze z wodociagu czy studni?[/QUOTE]


studnia głębinowa 65 metrów.

----------


## malyszek2

> Na tą chwilę jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to zmiana składu wody...


No to Cie qbek17 wzięło na dowcipy jeszcze w starym roku  :big grin: 


pozdro

----------


## Jastrząb

> studnia głębinowa 65 metrów.


Zrob badanie wody po filtrze. Ide o zaklad ze filtr nie działa już super tak jak nowy i coś przez niego przełazi, np żelazo.
Jakie miałeś parametry wody przed filtrem?

----------


## malyszek2

Witam 
Wszystkich w nowym roku.

Moja walka (parę postów wyżej) z "pachnącą wodą"
toczyła się do 19 stycznia.

Pomimo obaw zamówiłem i zamontowałem anodę tytanową.
Efekt. Woda przestała śmierdzieć. 
Ulga jak cholera.

Ale....
Znowu jakieś ale.
Woda podgrzana w CWU jest koloru  żółtawego.
Już wcześniej faktycznie tak bywało, ale do tego śmierdziała
teraz nie śmierdzi a kolor zoastał.
Nalewałem ją do miski i czekałem aż jakiś osad się pokaże. Nic.
Gotowałem wodę zimną w garnkach , kolor był normalny nie zabarwiony.

Jaka przyczyna?
może coś Wam świta?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam 
> Wszystkich w nowym roku.
> 
> Moja walka (parę postów wyżej) z "pachnącą wodą"
> toczyła się do 19 stycznia.
> 
> Pomimo obaw zamówiłem i zamontowałem anodę tytanową.
> Efekt. Woda przestała śmierdzieć. 
> Ulga jak cholera.
> ...


Żółty kolor to żelazo. Zbadaj wodę to się dowiesz

----------


## Adam626

moze coś rdzewieje w rurach. ja mialem w instalacji 2 złączki  ze stali czarnej (redukcja 3/4 -1/2") i jedno kolanko 1/2" ze stali ocynkowanej. reszta rury pex. Te 3 rzeczy w czasie rzeczywistym brudziły mi wodę w bojlerze. Wywaliłem - i woda kryształ

----------

